# الكنيسه تطلق للهجر فى القانون الجديد



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 مارس 2016)

* رمسيس النجار عن إقرارالمجمع المقدس لقانون الأحوال الشخصية*

    منذ 1 ساعات March 7, 2016, 9:48 pm
   طباعة   







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* 
  قال الدكتور رمسيس النجار، المحامي، إن المجمع المقدس أقر قانون الأحوال  الشخصية، معتبرًا أن هذا القانون إنجاز عظيم من المجمع برئاسة قداسة  البابا تواضروس الثاني.
  وأوضح "النجار"، في اتصال هاتفي مع الإعلامي سيد علي ببرنامج "حضرة  المواطن" عبر فضائية "العاصمة"، اليوم الإثنين، أن جميع الأقباط كانوا على  قلب رجل واحد، واقروا جميعًا بمادة الهجر، والمعنية بتطليق الزوج لزوجته  حال هجرها أكثر من 5 سنوات، مؤكدًا أن التطليق حق مكفول لمن تضرر من  الفرقة.

هذا الخبر منقول من : جريده الفجر*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 مارس 2016)

اعتقد ان الهجر سبب كافى للطلاق
اثنان لا يطيقون بعض كيف يعيشون
قد يكون الطلاق هو الحل


----------



## grges monir (9 مارس 2016)

الهجر هنا معناة ليس ترك فراش الزوجية
انما  يهجر الزوج زوجتة لمدة 5 سنوات دون ان تعلم عنة شىء
فهيبقى فى حكم الميت فممكن تتجوز تانى عادى
دة حسب ما فهمتة


----------



## grges monir (9 مارس 2016)

اللى هايفتى ويقول ان الكنيسة بتخالف الكلام المقدس  كدة
هقولة يبقى المجمع المقدس كلة حوالى 125 اسقف ومطران اتفقوا كلهم على كدة بجانب الطوائف الاخرى برضة
لانة القانون دة موحد على المسيحين ككل ولا اية


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> اللى هايفتى ويقول ان الكنيسة بتخالف الكلام المقدس  كدة
> هقولة يبقى المجمع المقدس كلة حوالى 125 اسقف ومطران اتفقوا كلهم على كدة بجانب الطوائف الاخرى برضة
> لانة القانون دة موحد على المسيحين ككل ولا اية


انا مستني بس شرح القانون بعد اقراره ld:
وبعدين نفتح موضوع سقع لو كان معني الهجر هوه اللي في بالي :08:​


----------



## grges monir (9 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انا مستني بس شرح القانون بعد اقراره ld:
> وبعدين نفتح موضوع سقع لو كان معني الهجر هوه اللي في بالي :08:​


اوك
بس يقروة الاول بس


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 مارس 2016)

*الهجر المقصود هنا هو ترك الرجل او المراه لزوجها والحياه بعيدا عنه سواء مع اهله او اهلها بسبب المشاكل الزوجيه وخلافه....بعلة ان هذا الهجر والترك يقود للزنا 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 مارس 2016)

*إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ» (مت  19 :  6)
فالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ» (مر  10 :  9)
*


----------



## aymonded (9 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> الهجر هنا معناة ليس ترك فراش الزوجية
> انما  يهجر الزوج زوجتة لمدة 5 سنوات دون ان تعلم عنة شىء
> فهيبقى فى حكم الميت فممكن تتجوز تانى عادى
> دة حسب ما فهمتة



أيوة كلامك مظبوط لأن انا سمعت من بعض الكهنة اللي سمعوا الأنبا رفائيل أو الأنبا إرميا، مش عارف مين فيهم على وجه الدقة، أنهم بيأكدوا أن القانون بيتكلم عن الزوج الغير معروف عنه شيئاً لمدة 5 سنوات متتالية، وقد اختفى تماماًَ، فما فهمته صحيح إلى الآن بحسب ما سمعت، والله وأعلم برضو...​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 مارس 2016)

بعض القوانين في المشروع الجديد
من هنا​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2016)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ» (مت  19 :  6)
> فالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ» (مر  10 :  9)
> *



*إيه مفهوم حضرتك فى : الَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ  ؟؟*


----------



## ohannes (10 مارس 2016)

ههههه 
غير مخالف ابدا للكتاب المقدس 
هو الطلاق وملحقاته من بطلان زواج  ... وفسخ زواج
اكيد اكيد ... من تعاليم سيد المسيح
ولو نحنا منفهم في الكتاب المقدس
اكثر من .... خدام الكنيسة ....
يعطين العافية نحو المزيد من التقدم ....والاذدهار​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]المسألة مش بالسهولة اللى أنتم فاكرينها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]د . " رمسيس " بيتكلم عن الشِق المدنى من القانون *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فأحال المتضرر من ( الهجر ) إلى المحكمة المدنية للبت فى أمره [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم وضعوا شرط ( الخمس ) سنوات ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا يُخالف أحكام محكمة النقض التى أرستها بشأن (الهجر) فى الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ستة أشهر ) للهجر حال تواجد الزوج والزوجة فى بلد واحد ( هجر الفِراش )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( سنة ) حال غياب الزوج خارج البلاد وتركه للزوجة بدون عُذر مقبول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبشرط // طلب الزوجة ( فقط ) للتطليق للضرر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طالما وضعت المسيحى أمام المحاكم المدنية ( فلا يحق ) لك التفرقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت هنا بتفرق ( أمام القانون ) بين المرأة المسلمة والمرأة المسيحية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بحجة أن الدستور أعطاك الحق فى الأحتكام لشرائعك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا صحيح فيما يخص الجانب التشريعى الكنسى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا الجانب المدنى عندما تضعها فى مواجهة محاكم الأسرة 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نشرح لحضراتكم أين تقع الكارثة فى حكاية الخمس سنين [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]زوج قال لزوجته أنا ( مهاجر ) أمريكا ... عيشى انتى حياتك بقى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]امامك خمس سنوات يا "حلوة" على ما ترفعى قضية للهجر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وسنة كمان فى المحاكم ...يبقوا ست سنوات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأدى يا "حلوة" عنوانى لو حبيتى ( يعنى معلوم محل الأقامة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وبعد أربع سنين من هجرك يا " أمورة " ...هنزل مصر وأقعد معاكى شوية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو حتى ما أقعدش ..أنا أثبت وجودى..( انا الأسد أهون ..أنا الأسد أهوه ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعدى لك بقى خمس سنين كمااااان من تاريخ أخر تواجد ليا معاكى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وهكذاااا ... تاريخ من الإذلال ... بذمتكم دة حل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا ثغرة رهيبة واااااسعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لمعدومى الضمير كاسرى الوصية المخالفين لشرع الله وسُنته الكونية ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]زوج قال لزوجته أنا ( مهاجر ) أمريكا ... عيشى انتى حياتك بقى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]امامك خمس سنوات يا "حلوة" على ما ترفعى قضية للهجر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وسنة كمان فى المحاكم ...يبقوا ست سنوات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأدى يا "حلوة" عنوانى لو حبيتى ( يعنى معلوم محل الأقامة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وبعد أربع سنين من هجرك يا " أمورة " ...هنزل مصر وأقعد معاكى شوية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو حتى ما أقعدش ..أنا أثبت وجودى..( انا الأسد أهون ..أنا الأسد أهوه ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعدى لك بقى خمس سنين كمااااان من تاريخ أخر تواجد ليا معاكى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وهكذاااا ... تاريخ من الإذلال ... بذمتكم دة حل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا ثغرة رهيبة واااااسعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لمعدومى الضمير كاسرى الوصية المخالفين لشرع الله وسُنته الكونية ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



*تحس إنهم عايزين اللايحة ما تمشيش ​*


----------



## ohannes (10 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]المسألة مش بالسهولة اللى أنتم فاكرينها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]د . " رمسيس " بيتكلم عن الشِق المدنى من القانون *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فأحال المتضرر من ( الهجر ) إلى المحكمة المدنية للبت فى أمره *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم وضعوا شرط ( الخمس ) سنوات ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا يُخالف أحكام محكمة النقض التى أرستها بشأن (الهجر) فى الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ستة أشهر ) للهجر حال تواجد الزوج والزوجة فى بلد واحد ( هجر الفِراش )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( سنة ) حال غياب الزوج خارج البلاد وتركه للزوجة بدون عُذر مقبول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبشرط // طلب الزوجة ( فقط ) للتطليق للضرر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



اعتقد ان سيكون لهم محاكمهم الخاصة 
كما هو معمول بها في باقي الدول
اي لكل طائفة محاكمحا الخاصة 
عنا خي عبود لكل طائفة ... محاكمها الخاصة ...
المحكمة االبدائية الروحية ... درجة اولى ... 
محكمة الاستءناف الروحية ... درجة ثانية ...
.
على ان جميع القضابا تخضع لمحكمة النقص
المدني
اي النقض من اختصاص قضاء المدني وليس الروحي
.
على ان تنفيذ احكام القضايا.. المبرمة .. جميعها في مختلف الطوائف المسيحبة
تخضع للتنفيذ .. المدني .. 
في دائرة التتفيذ المدني[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 مارس 2016)

* الاخبار العامه*

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]

 العودة الى الرئيسية

*لائحة الأحوال الشخصية للأقباط الأرثوذكس الجديدة.. 7 أسباب جديدة للطلاق و6 للتطليق*

​*منذ 9 ساعات*March 10, 2016, 10:51 am
 طباعة







*حجم الخط*ع-عع+



*حصل"اليوم السابع" على لائحة الأحوال الشخصية الجديدة للأقباط الأرثوذكس، والتى أعدها عدد من مستشارى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، منهم المستشار رمسيس النجار. واللائحة الجديدة سهلت عملية الطلاق بين الزوجين، وقامت بتوسيع مفهوم الطلاق بما لا يخالف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس ووسعت من مفهوم الزنا الحكمى ليشمل 7 أسباب جديدة و6 أسباب للتطليق، واستقرت الكنيسة على أن الفرقة لمدة ثلاث سنوات سببا فى طلب الطلاق، بعد أن قدمت لها اقتراحات بأن تكون عاما ونصف فى سن العشرينيات والثلاثينيات وثلاث سنوات فى الأربعينيات والخمسينيات. وسوف تكون التعديل النهائى للائحتى 1938 و2008 وشملت الأسباب التى تفسخ عقد الزواج على أربع حالات وهى وفاة أحد الزوجين والطلاق والتطليق وفسخ عقد الزواج الكنسى، وسوف تجتمع اللجان المجمعية لشئون الإيبراشيات لتلقى باقى الاقتراحات من الإيبراشيات لدراستها أيضا. وبنود اللائحة الجديدة، الباب الأول، يقع فيه الفصل الأول الخطبة فى 14 مادة وأهم بنود الفصل الأول فى الخطبة من المادة 1-14 هى المادة الثانية لا تجوز الخطبة إلا بين من لا يوجد مانع شرعى من زواجهما وإلا إذا بلغ سن الخاطب 20 عاما والمخطوبة 18 سنة ميلادية وعلى كل الأحوال يجب أن يكون الخطيبان قد بلغا سن الرشد فى ميعاد الزواج، وإن كان أحدهما قاصرا وجب موافقة وليه، وإذا عدل الخاطب عن الخطبة بغير مقتضى فلاحق له فى استرداد ما يكون قد مهر أو هدايا وإذا عدلت المخطوبة فللخاطب أن يسترد ما قدمه لها من شبكة أو هدايا غير مستهلكة والحق لأى منهما اللجوء إلى المحكمة المختصة بتعويضه عن الضرر، الذى لحقه جراء عدوله عن الخطبة. والفصل الثانى يتحدث عن أركان الزواج وشروطه، من المادة 15-25 وأهم بنوده عقد الزواج الكنسى عقد دائم غير قابل للتوقف وهو حل الارتباط والمعاشرة الشرعية ويثبت إتمام المراسم الدينية طبقا لطقوس الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، ويتم توثيقه من خلال الكنيسة. والمادة 18 عقد الزواج الرسمى يقوم على قد الزواج الكنسى وبدونه يتبع الزوجان القانون العام والنظام العام للدولة. والمادة 21 لا يجوز زواج الرجل أو المرأة قبل بلوغهما ثمانى عشرة سنة ميلادية كاملة ولا يجوز زواج القاصر منهما تحت أى شكل. والمادة 24 يجوز لمن بلغ سنة 21 سنة رجلا كان أو امرأة أن يزوج نفسه بنفسه، والمادة 25 إذا كان سن الزوج أو الزوجة دون سن الرشد فيشترط لصحة الزواج رضا وليه المنصوص عليه، فإذا امتنع ولى القاصر عن تزويجه فيرفع طالب الزواج الأمر إلى المحكمة المختصة للفصل فيه. والفصل الثالث بعنوان موانع الزواج الشرعية بداية من المادة 26-23 وتنص المادة 26 تمنع القرابة من الزواج: بالأصول وإن علو والفروع وإن سفلوا وبالأخوة والأخوات ونسلهم وبالأعمام والعمات والأخوال والخالات دون نسلهم فيحرم على الرجل أن يتزوج من أمه وجدته، وإن علت وبنته وبنت بنبته وبنت ابنه، وإن سفلت وأخته وبنت اخته وبنت أخيه وإن سفلت وعمته وعمه أصوله وخالته وخاله أصوله والعمات وبنات الأخوال والخالات، وكذلك يحرم على المرأة كذلك بنظيرها الرجل. والمادة 27 تمنع المصاهرة من زواج الرجل: بأصول زوجته وفروعها فلا يجوز له بعد وفاة زوجته أن يتزوج بأمها أو جدتها، وإن عليت ولا ببنتها التى رزقت بها من بنت ابنها أو ست بنتها، وإن سفلت، وأيضا تمنع المصاهرة بزوجات أصوله وزوجات فروعه وأصول أولئك الزوجات وفروعهن، وكذلك بأخت زوجته ونسلها وبنت أخيها ونسلها وبزوجة أخيه وأصولها وفروعها وبعمه زوجته وزوجة عمها وخالتها وزوجة خالها وبأخت زوجة والده وأخت زوج والدته وأخت زوجه ابنه واخت زوج بنته ومايحرم على الرجل يحرم على المرأة وبامرأة مسلمة. والمادة 28 لا يجوز الزواج لدى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية إلا بين مسيحيين أرثوذكس المادة 29 لا يجوز لأحد الزوجى أن يتخذ زوجا ثانيا مادام الزواج قائما وليس للمرأة التى مادة، المادة 30 ليس للمرأة التى مات زوجها أو فسخ زواجها أن تعقد زواجا ثانيا إلا بعد انقضاء عشرة أشهر ميلادية أو الفسخ ويبطل هذا الميعاد إذا وضعت المرأة بعد وفاة زوجها أو بعد فسخ عقد الزواج. والمادة 31 لا يجوز الزواج فى الأحوال الآتية: إذا كان لدى أحد طالبى الزواج مانع طبيعى أو عرضى لايرجى زواله يمنعه من الاتصال الجنسى كالعنة والخنوثة والخصاء، والجنون، وإذا كان مصابا بأى من الأمراض القاتلة كالسل المتقدم والسرطان والجذام وغيرهم، أما إذا كان طالب الزواج مصابا بمرض قابل للشفاء، ولكن يخشى منه سلامة الزوج الآخر فلا يجوز الزواج حتى يشفى المريض. والفصل الرابع بعنوان المعارضة فى الزواج من المادة 33 وتنص المادة 33 يكون للأشخاص الآتى ذكرهم حق المعارضة فى الزواج: من يكون زوجا لأحد المتعاقدين وعند عدمه أو عدم إمكانية إبداء رغبته يكون الجد الصحيح ثم للأم ثم للجد لآم ثم لباقى الأقارب. والمادة 35 ترفع المعارضة إلى المجلس الإكليريكى المختص خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ وصولها للفصل فيها ولا يجوز عقد الزواج إلا إذا قضى المعارضة برفضها نهائيا. والفصل الخامس بعنوان إجراءات عقد الزواج من المادة 36 -42 والمادة 36 تنص أنه قبل مباشرة عقد الزواج الكنسى يستصدر الكاهن ترخيصا بإتمام العقد من الرئيس الدينى المختص بعد تقديم محضر الخطبة إليه مع الفحوصات الطبية. المادة 37 يثبت الزواج الكنسى فى عق يحرره الكاهن بعد حصوله على الترخيص المنصوص عليه فى المادة السابقة. والمادة 40 يجب أن تتم طقوس الزواج من خلال كاهن مرخص له بذلك من الرئيس الدينى وتنتهى هذه الأحقية فى حالة صدور قرار بإلغاء الترخيص لهذا الكاهن من المجمع المقدس المادة 41 على كل مطرانية أو أسقفية أن ترسل إلى البطريركية فى آخر كل شهر كشفا بعقود الزواج الكنسية التى تمت فى دائرتها. المادة 42 كل قبطى أرثوذكسى تزوج خارج القطر المصرى طبقا لقوانين البلد الذى تم فيه الزواج يجب عليه فى خلال ستة شهور من تاريخ عودته إلى القطر المصرى أن يتقدم إلى الرئيس الدينى المختص لإتمام الإجراءات اللازمة طبقا لقوانين وطقوس الكنيسة القطبية الأرثوذكسية. الفصل السادس بطلان عقد الزواج من المادة 43-51 والمادة 43 وضعت 8 أسباب يكون فيها الزواج باطلا وهى، إذا لم يتوفر فيه رضاء الزوجين رضاء صحيحا، إذا لم يتم بالمراسيم الدينية علنا بحضور شاهدين مسيحيين على الأقل، إذا لم يبلغ الزوجان السن القانونية للزواج، إذا كان بأحد الزوجين مانع من موانع قرابة الدم أو المصاهرة، إذا كان أحد طرفيه وقت انعقاده مرتبطا بزواج صحيح قائم، إذا تزوج القاتل عمدا أو شريكه بزوج قتيله متى ثبت أن القتل كان بالتواطؤ بينهما بقصد الزواج متثبت أن الدافع على القتل هو الزواج، وإذا تزوج المسيحى بمن ينتمى إلى دين آخر غير مسيحى، وإذا قام لدى أحد الزوجين مانع من الموانع المنصوص عليها بالمادة 29 شرط أن يكون ذلك قبل الزواج. والمادة 44 يبطل زواج الرجل الذى يخطف المرأة ويقيد حريتها فى مكان ما بقصد تزوجها والمادة 45 ويبطل إذا عقد الزواج بغير رضاء الزوجين أو أحدهما رضاء صحيحا صادرا على حرية واختيار، فلا يجوز الطعن فيه إلا من الزوجين أو الزوج، الذى كان رضاه معيبا وإذا وقع غش أو غلط فى شخص أحد الزوجين أو فى صفة جوهرية فيه فلا يجوز الطعن فى الزواج إلا من الزوج الذى وقع عليه الغش أو الغلط، وكذلك الحكم فيما إذا وقع الغش فى شأن بكارة الزوجة إذا ادعت أنها بكر، وتبين أن بكارتها أزيلت بسبب سوء سلوكها أو فى خلوها من الحمل، وتبين أنها حامل. مادة 46 لا تقبل دعوى الإبطال فى الأحوال المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة إلا إذا رفعت الدعوى فى خلال ستة أشهر من وقت أن يصبح الزوج المعيب رضاؤه متمتعا بكامل رضائه أو وقت علمه بالغش أو الغلط وشهر واحد فى حالة وقوع الغش فى شأن بكارة الزوجة. المادة 48 الزوج الذى يعقد بين زوجين لم يبلغ كلاهما أو أحدهما السن المقررة بالمادة 21 فلا يجوز الطعن فيه من وقت بلوغ الزوجين أو أحدهما سن الرشد أو إذا حملت الزوجة ولو قبل ذلك. المادة 49 الزواج الذى حكم ببطلانه أو إبطاله يترتب عليه أثاره القانونية إذا كان حسن النية أى كانا يجهلان وقت الزواج سبب البطلان أو الإبطال الذى يشوب العقد، أما إذا لم يتوفر حسن النية إلا من جانب أحد الزوجين دون الآخر فالزواج لا يترتب عليه أثاره إلا بالنسبة للذرية والزوج حسن النية. المادة 50 من تسبب من الزوجين بخطته فى وقوع الزواج باطلا أو قابلا للإبطال وجب عليه أن يعوض الطرف الآخر عن الأضرار. والفصل السابع حقوق الزوجين وواجباتهم من المادة 52-66 وأهم مواده المادة 55 نصت على أن الدراسة والعمل بعد الزواج حق للزوجة ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك عند الزواج وللزوج الاعتراض على دراسة الزوجة أو عملها إذا أضر ذلك بكيان الأسرة أو مصلحة الأولاد، وكان الزوج قادرا على الإنفاق على أسرته بما يتفق مركزه الاجتماعى. المادة 55 الارتباط الزوجى لا يوجب اختلاط الحقوق المالية، بل تظل أموال كل من الزوجين مملوكة له دون الآخر. الباب الثانى بعنوان فسخ الزواج والفصل الأول بعنوان فسخ عقد الزواج الرسمى من المادة 56 ونصت المادة 56 على يفسخ الزواج الرسمى بأحد الأسباب الآتية، وفاة أحد الزوجين، الطلاق، التطليق، فسخ عقد الزواج الكنسى، وفاة أحد الزوجين ونصت المادة 58 إذا غاب أحد الزوجين خمس سنوات متوالية بحيث لا يعلم مقره ولا تعلم حياته من وفاته وصدر حكم من المحكمة المختصة بإثبات غيبته جاز للزوج الآخر أن يطلب الطلاق. والمادة 59 إذا خرج أحد الزوجين عن الدين المسيحى أو أى الإلحاد أو إلى مذهب لا تعترف به الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية وانقطع الأمل من رجوعه جاز الطلاق بناء على طلب الزوج الآخر. 2 الطلاق ونصت المادة 60 على أنه لا يجوز الطلاق بين المسيحيين بإرادة أحد الزوجين المنفردة ولا باتفاقهما، المادة 61 يجوز لكل من الزوجين أن يطلب الطلاق لعلة الزنا، المادة 62 الزنا هو أى تعدى على وصايا الله بسبب الشهوة الشريرة بحيث يهدد وحدة الزواج أو كيان الأسرة أو سر اتحاد الأسرة المقدس. المادة 63 لا يعتد بالاعتراف بالخطأ، بل يستلزم إيجاد الأدلة القانونية على ذلك، المادة 64 لا تقبل دعاوى الطلاق لعلة الزنا، إلا بناء على طلب الزوج المتضرر أمام المحكمة المختصة مع تقديم الأدلة القانونية أو الضمنية إذا كانت مكتوبة أو مقروءة أو مسموعة أو مرئية بالوسائل التقليدية أو التكنولوجيا. المادة 65 يعتبر فى حكم الزنا أى فعل من أحد الزوجين يشير أو يدل على وجود خيانة زوجية من طرف ثالث رجل أو امرأة فى الحالات التالية: وجود أحد الزوجين مع طرف آخر فى وضع مخل بالآداب يستشف منه. وجود خيانة زوجية، هروب أحد الزوجين مع آخر غريب ليس من المحارم أو المبيت معه دون علم الزوج الآخر وبدون أذنه دون مقتضى، التحريض الإيجابى لأحد الزوجين الزوج الآخر على ارتكاب الزنا أو الفجور، وجود أدله مكتوبة أو مقروءة أو مسموعة أو مرئية بالطرق التقليدية أو باستخدام وسائل التكنولوجيا الممكنة أو بشهود إثبات تشير أو تدل على وجود خيانة زوجية، وإذا حبلت الزوجة فى فترة يستحيل فيها اتصال زوجها بها لغيابه أو مرضه، وارتكاب الشذوذ الجنسى مع طرف آخر رجل أو امرأة أو بين الزوجين. المادة 66 وجود علاقة غرامية مع طرف آخر فى العلن أو فى الخفاء مما يؤدى إلى انهيار الحياة الزوجية وتوليد الشكوك وفشلت محاولات الزوج المتضرر أو الرئيس الدينى فى إنهاء هذه العلاقة. المادة 67 لا يجوز الطلاق لعلة الزنا فى الحالات الآتية إذا ثبت أن الزوج كان يعلم زنا الزوج الآخر وبموافقته، إذا تم فعل الزنا ليس بحرية ورضا واختيار أو فى حالة الجنون أو الغيبوبة، إذا كان الطرف الذى يطلب الطلاق متورطا فى الخطأ ومحرضا عليه أو بدافع منه، وإذا استمر الزوج بمعاشرة الطرف المخطئ رغم علمه بحدوث الخطأ. 3- التطليق ونصت المادة 68 على أنه يقع التطليق لحماية وإعفاف الزوجين من التعدى على وصايا الله والمادة 69 الحكم على أحد الزوجين حكما نهائيا وباتا بعقوبة الأشغال الشاقة أو السجن أو الحبس لمدة سبع سنوات فأكثر يسوغ للطرف الآخر طلب الطلاق. المادة 70 إذا أصيب أحد الزوجين بجنون مطبق أو بمرض معد يخشى منه على سلامة الآخر يجوز طلب الطلاق إذا مضى عليه ثلاث سنوات على الجنون أو المرض وثبت أنه غير قابل للشفاء بناء على تقرير طبى رسمى من الطب الشرعى تكفلها المحكمة المختصة بذلك. المادة 71 يجوز أيضا للزوجة أن تطلب الطلاق لإصابة زوجها بمرض العنة إذا مضى على إصابته به ثلاث سنوات، وثبت أنه غير قابل للشفاء بناء على تقرير طبى رسمى من لجنة طبية عليا مشكلة من الطب الشرعى تكفلها المحكمة المختصة بذلك، وكانت الزوجة فى سن يخشى عليها فيها من الفتنة. المادة 72 إذا ساء سلوك أحد الزوجين على حياة الآخر أو اعتاد إيذاءه إيذاء جسيما يعرض حياته للخطر. المادة 73 إذا ساء سلوك أحد الزوجين وفسدت أخلاقة وانغمس فى حمأة الرذيلة ولم يجد فى إصلاحه توبيخ الرئيس الدينى ونصائحه فللزوج الآخر أن يطلب الطلاق. المادة 74 يجوز أيضا طلب الطلاق إذا أساء أحد الزوجين معاشرة الآخر أو أخل بواجباته نجوه إخلالا جسيما، مما أدى إلى استحكام النفور بينهما وانتهى الأمر بافتراقهما عن بعضهما واستمرت الفرقة ثلاث سنين متوالية. 4 فسخ عقد الزواج الكنسى، وأهم مواده المادة 75 إذا ارتأت الكنيسة أن هناك من الأسباب الدينية ما يستوجب فسخ عقد الزواج الكنسى ينتفى صحة قيام العقد من تلقاء نفسه، المادة 77 لا يؤثر حكم فسخ الزواج على ما للأولاد من الحقوق قبل والديهم، والمادة 78 ويسجل الحكم النهائى بالفسخ فى السجل المعد لذلك بدار البطريركية. والفصل الثانى من الباب الثانى بعنوان الآثار المترتبة على الطلاق وأهم مواده المادة 80 يجوز لكل من الزوجين بعد الحكم بالطلاق، أن يتزوج من شخص آخر إلا فى حالة الزنا فيستلزم موافقة الجهة الدينية بذلك، والمادة 81 يجوز لمن وقع بينهما طلاق الرجوع لبعضهما البعض بعد استيفاء الإجراءات الكنسية والمدنية التى تقتضيها قوانين الدولة. المادة 83 حضانة الأولاد تكون للآم أو ما يليها بعد الطلاق، لكن تنتقل الحضانة للأب إذا كان حكم الطلاق لعلة الزنا، ثبت عدم أمانة الأم مع الأولاد، وإهمالها الجسيم، سوء سلوكها، تعمدها منع الأب من رؤية الأولاد، أو تشويه صورة الأب لدى الأولاد إذا تركت الدين المسيحى. والفصل الثالث بعنوان الانفصال الجسدى ونصت المادة 84 على أنه يختلف الانفصال عن فسخ الزواج مع بقاء الزواج شكليا مع إسقاط كافة الحقوق المترتبة على الزواج. والمادة 58 لا يعتبر أحدهما محرما على الآخر بل لو تمت علاقة بينهما من جديد فتعتبر بمثابة إنهاء لآلية الانفصال الجسدى، المادة 86 إذا عرض أحد الزوجين الطرف الآخر للخطر أو الإيذاء أو حياة الأولاد للخطر جاز للطرف الآخر طلب الانفصال الجسدى لمدة لا تزيد عن ثلاث سنوات، المادة 87 إذا استمر النفور بين الزوجين أكثر من ثلاث سنوات جاز للطرف المتضرر طلب التطليق. الفصل الرابع بعنوان إصدار تصريح الزواج الثانى وشملت من المادة 89 إلى 103 وضمت الآتى أن إصدار التصريح بالزواج الثانى من اختصاص المجلس الإكليريكى كسلطة روحية ممنوحة له دون سلطة القضاء أو التشريع، وعند الحصول على حكم نهائى بالطلاق المدنى يجب على أى من الزوجين، الذى صدر حكم الطلاق لمصلحته تقديم صورة رسمية من الحكم للمجلس الإكليريكى، ويجوز لأى الزوجين التقدم للمجلس الإكليريكى بطلب الحصول على التصريح بالزواج الثانى قبل أو خلال أو بعد الإجراءات المدنية، وتقدم عريضة الدعوى من طالب التصريح إلى المجلس الإكليريكى التابع له وإذا تعذر حصول الطالب بنفسه ينتقل الرئيس أو من ينتدبه من الأعضاء إلى محله وبعد أن يسمع الرئيس أو العضو المنتدب أقوال طالب التصريح يعطيه ما يقتضيه الحال من النصائح فإن لم يقبلها يحدد للزوجين ميعادا لا يقل عن ثمانية أيام كاملة للحضور أمامه بنفسيهما فى مقر المجلس فإذا تعذر لأحدهما الحضور أمامه يعين لهما المكان الذى يستطيعان الحضور فيه لاستماع أقوال الزوجين، ويسعى فى الصلح بينهما فإن لم ينجح فى مسعاه يأمر بإحالة الدعوى إلى المجلس ويحدد لهما ميعاد لا يتجاوز شهرا. وتابعت نصوص المواد، يبدأ المجلس قبل النظر فى موضوع التعدى بعرض الصلح على الزوجين فإن لم يقبلاه ينظر فى الترخيص لطالب التصريح بأن يقيم بصفته مؤقتة أثناء رفع الدعوى بمعزل من الزوج الآخر مع تعيين المكان الذى تقيم فيه الزوجة إذا كانت هى طالبة التصريح، ولا يؤخذ بإقرار المدعى عليه من الزوجين بما هو منسوب إليه ما لم يكن مؤيدا بالقرائن أو شهادة الشهود ولا تعتبر القرابة أو أية صلة أخرى مانعة من الشهادة غير أنه لا يسوغ سماع شهادة أولاد الزوجين أو أولاد أولادهما، ولا يقبل طلب التصريح إذا حصل صلح بين الزوجين سواء بعد حدوث الوقائع المدعاة فى الطلب أو بعد تقديم هذا الطلب ومع ذلك يجوز للطالب أن يرفع دعوى أخرى لسبب طرأ أو اكتشف بعد الصلح وله أن يستند إلى الأسباب القديمة فى تأييد دعواه الجديدة، ويجوز الطعن فى الأحكام الصادرة فى طلبات التصريح بالطرق والأوضاع المقررة لغيرها من الدعاوى، ولكن تقبل المعارضة فى الحكم الغيابى فى ظرف 15 يوما من تاريخ إعلانه، وينظر المجلس الإكليريكى طلبات التصريح فى مدة لا تزيد عن 12 شهرا من تاريخ تقديم الدعوى، وفى حال انقضائها جاز للطالب التظلم للرئيس الدينى فيتخذ ما يلزم. وبعد الانتهاء من طلب من إجراءات نظر الدعوى واطمئنان المجلس الإكليريكى بأسباب الطالب يصدر تصريح بالزواج الثانى مصدقا من رئيس المجلس الإكليريكى، موضحا فيه حيثياته فى ثلاث صور، ويعطى صورة رسمية من التصريح لمرة واحدة وفى حال فقدانه أو تلفه يجوز طلب إصدار صورة رسمية أخرى بعد إثبات عدم وقوع زواج خلال تلك الفترة.​
هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع

*​​​[/COLOR]


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه مفهوم حضرتك فى : الَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ  ؟؟*



لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً (تك  2 :  24)

وَقَالَ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً (مت  19 :  5)

مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ (مر  10 :  7)

22- أَيُّهَا النِّسَاءُ اخْضَعْنَ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ، لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ هُوَ رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً رَأْسُ الْكَنِيسَةِ، وَهُوَ مُخَلِّصُ الْجَسَدِ. وَلَكِنْ كَمَا تَخْضَعُ الْكَنِيسَةُ لِلْمَسِيحِ، كَذَلِكَ النِّسَاءُ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا، لِكَيْ يُقَدِّسَهَا، مُطَهِّراً إِيَّاهَا بِغَسْلِ الْمَاءِ بِالْكَلِمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُحْضِرَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ كَنِيسَةً مَجِيدَةً، لاَ دَنَسَ فِيهَا وَلاَ غَضْنَ أَوْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ، بَلْ تَكُونُ مُقَدَّسَةً وَبِلاَ عَيْبٍ. كَذَلِكَ يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ, فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يُبْغِضْ أَحَدٌ جَسَدَهُ قَطُّ بَلْ يَقُوتُهُ وَيُرَبِّيهِ، كَمَا الرَّبُّ أَيْضاً لِلْكَنِيسَةِ, لأَنَّنَا أَعْضَاءُ جِسْمِهِ، مِنْ لَحْمِهِ وَمِنْ عِظَامِهِ, مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الِاثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً, هَذَا السِّرُّ عَظِيمٌ، وَلَكِنَّنِي أَنَا أَقُولُ مِنْ نَحْوِ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْكَنِيسَةِ. (أف 5 - 32:22)


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مارس 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ونصت المادة 58 إذا غاب أحد الزوجين خمس سنوات متوالية بحيث لا يعلم مقره ولا تعلم حياته من وفاته وصدر حكم من المحكمة المختصة بإثبات غيبته جاز للزوج الآخر أن يطلب الطلاق.
> 
> ​*​​


 *[FONT=&quot]المادة بتتكلم عن ( الغياب ) وليس ( الهجر )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والفارق كبير جداً أصطلاحاً وتشريعاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أتوقع حاجة من الأتنين ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أما أن تصريح الدكتور " رمسيس " تم تحويره 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما أنه كان بيرد على سؤال تانى خالص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه لا يُعقل أبداً أن أستاذ بقامته يُخطئ فى التفرقة بين المصطلحين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فيه فارق بين ( الفُرقة ) التى وضحتها اللآئحة ( القانون ) وشرحتها وافردت لها مادة منفصلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و كذلك ( الغياب ) أيضا وضحته اللآئحة وشرحته بمادة منفصلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو كان يقصد ( هجر ) لأفرد له مادة منفصلة أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يبقى التصريح المنسوب للدكتور " رمسيس " غير صحيح
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (11 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]المادة بتتكلم عن ( الغياب ) وليس ( الهجر )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والفارق كبير جداً أصطلاحاً وتشريعاً*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أتوقع حاجة من الأتنين ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أما أن تصريح الدكتور " رمسيس " تم تحويره
> ...


بتجيب من الاخر انت
فعلا انا شايف ان فية مواد مكتوبة لا  ترقى ان تصلح ان تكون للاحوال الشخصية للمسيحين
كمان هى فضافضة قوى محسسسانى ان الطلاق بقى زيى المسلمين
هاروح اقولها انتى طالق يبقى خلاص طلقت:yahoo:
يعنى فية مواد جايبها سمعان انا شايفها انها تنافى نص الانجيل وروح الانجيل كمان
عموما هنشوف بكرة الصح فين[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> هاروح اقولها انتى طالق يبقى خلاص طلقت:yahoo:



*طب ما فيش : طلقت نفسى منك ؟؟ :yahoo:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2016)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً (تك  2 :  24)
> 
> وَقَالَ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً (مت  19 :  5)
> 
> ...



*ماشى إذا ترك الرجل أباه و أمه و إلتصق بإمرأته 

لكن يترك الرجل إمرأته و عياله و يلتصق بالسفر أو أيا كان 

يبقى هى اللى فرق بينه و بين أسرته 

مش المحاكم و لا القانون 

و لا إيه رأى حضرتك ؟؟*


----------



## ohannes (11 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ماشى إذا ترك الرجل أباه و أمه و إلتصق بإمرأته
> 
> لكن يترك الرجل إمرأته و عياله و يلتصق بالسفر أو أيا كان
> 
> ...


الحق على النسوان برضو  ما تعرفوش تخلفو 12 عيل .... ما الراجل فينا ما ينربط
الا بالخلفة ... والعيال
ما هو برضو الراجل معاه حق يسافر ....ويشوف ويلتصق بسينيورة امريكانية
قشطة زي العسل المصفي... ولا ايه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]زى ما توقعت بالظبط ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شوية الجهلة *​*[FONT=&quot]اللى فى بوابة الفجر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] حوروا كلام الدكتور [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دكتور " رمسيس النجار " لم يتفوه بكلمة ( هجر )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أولاً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: " سيد على " يصفه بأنه ( مستشار الكنيسة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيصحح له " الدكتور المحترم " أنا لستُ مستشاراً للكنيسة ( دقيقة 24)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيعتذر له ( سيد على ) بلباقة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: الدكتور / تحدث عن ( الفُرقة ) و ( الأنفصال ) دقيقه 1:24[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكررها مرة أخرى ( الفُرقة ) الدقيقة 2:25[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الفيديو أهوه ...يا شوية جهلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معلش أعذرونى فى [FONT=&quot]عنفى وزرزرتى [/FONT]...
صُعب عليا الفن بس[/FONT]*​:t33::t33::t33:

[YOUTUBE]hrqkkMRmTkM[/YOUTUBE]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مارس 2016)

سامحوني في اللي انا هقوله بس مش قادرة اسكت من ساعه ما سمعت الخبر 
بغض النظر عن رأيي الشخصي في موضوع الطلاق انا هنا هتكلم بس بناءا علي القانون الجديد وعلي الكتاب المقدس 
وبردو انا مش هتكلم في الأسباب الموضوعه في القانون للطلاق ، لان انا الليي تاعبني حاجة تاني خالص 
القانون بيقول 7 أسباب جديدة للطلاق؟ ال7 دول جات منين؟ الكتاب المقدس بيذكر سبب واحد بس كلنا عارفينه ال7 دول جم منين؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
مش ديه بقا مشكلتي ، مشكلتي ان مبقاش فيه مشكلة اننا أضيف أسباب جديدة للطلاق مخالفه للكتاب المقدس عادي خالص ، بس المشكله والمصيبه الكبيرة لو واحد أرثوذكسي عايز يتجوز واحد كاتوليك او واحدة إنجيلية ، وطبعا اي حد مش أرثوذكسي بيحضر للطوائف التانيه اللي هي مش مهرطقة ميتناولش ولا يشترك في الأسرار وبالأخص سر الزيجة ، بجد؟ هو مش القانون ده بردو تدمير لسر الزيجة؟ 
ايه التناقض ده؟ وصلت للبعض اتهام الطوائف التانيه بأن زواجهم زنا وكمان بيطلقو لأي سبب وده مش حقيقي خالص لكن احنا لما نحب نضيف أسباب جديدة للطلاق من عندنا مفيهاش مشكله 
ولما عريس وعروسة يموتو تاني يوم فرحهم أقفل الكنيسة في وشهم وارفض الصلاة عليهم علي اساس ان إيمانهم مش أرثوذكسي ، بجد ياجماعه ، امال إيمانهم ايه ؟ هندوسي؟؟؟ 
انتو متخيلين الأزدواجية اللي احنا بقينا عايشنها؟ متخيلين الوحل اللي احنا واقعين فيه  ؟ انا هنا مش بتكلم عن حد معين انا بتكلم علينا كلنا 
طبعا الكنيسة بتخضع لضغط شعبي كبير بسبب موضوع الطلاق ده راحت ايه بدل ما توافق علي جواز مدني وطلاق مدني وتسيب اللي عايز يطلق ويتجوز بره الكنيسة يعمل اللي هو عايزه ويحضر الكنيسة عادي ومحدش يحرمه او يطرده لان هو اللي هيشيل ذنب نفسه في الاخر مش حد تاني ، حتي في سر التناول بولس الرسول قال ان اي حد قبل ما يتقدم للتناول يفحص نفسه وهكذا يتقدم ، مقالش ان حد تاني يفحصه لان هو اللي هيشيل علي دماغه في الاخر ، مع العلم ان فيه من المتقدمين للتناول خطاه ومرتشين وحرامية لان ديه طبيعه البشر بس الكنيسة مش بتحرمهم لان ال criteria بقت انه يبقا أرثوذكسي ومتعمد ومتجوز أرثوذكسي وبس ، انا بتكلم بمنتهي الصراحة ومش قاصدة أزعل حد ، بس احنا لازم نواجه نفسنا ، خلاص كفايه 
فالكنيسة بدل ما توافق علي كده ، وتسيب اللي عايز يطلق يتجوز هو حر ، راحت اضافت علي الكتاب المقدس 
بجد ؟ 
بقينا ماسكين في القشور دول عندهم مذبح معندهومش هيكل دول بيصلو يمين دول بيصلو شمال وسايبين الأساس، وناس كتير من اللي عملت القانون ده هي اللي واقفة قدام الوحدة بين المسيحيين المؤمنين بمختلف طوائفهم


----------



## grges monir (11 مارس 2016)

> فالكنيسة بدل ما توافق علي كده ، وتسيب اللي عايز يطلق يتجوز هو حر ، راحت اضافت علي الكتاب المقدس


الكنيسة اضافت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اعتقد انة مش صعب لا دة مستحيل
يعنى مثلا الكتاب قال لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا
طيب حد من الطرفين  ترك المسيح  يفضل برضة ولا اية ؟؟؟؟
على فكرة يا روز القانون بس يطلع واى سبب سواء طلاق او بطلان هتلاقليلة دليل  كتابى


----------



## grges monir (11 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب ما فيش : طلقت نفسى منك ؟؟ :yahoo:*


ليييية يعنى العصمة فى ايدها ولا اية:ranting:


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> الكنيسة اضافت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اعتقد انة مش صعب لا دة مستحيل
> يعنى مثلا الكتاب قال لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا
> طيب حد من الطرفين  ترك المسيح  يفضل برضة ولا اية ؟؟؟؟
> على فكرة يا روز القانون بس يطلع واى سبب سواء طلاق او بطلان هتلاقليلة دليل  كتابى



اضافة صدقني وأوعي تفتكر اني بقول كده علشان الكنيسة الارثوذكسية ، لو حصل و الكنيسة الإنجيلية طبقت القانون ده هقولهم بردو في وشهم عادي ان انتو اضافتوعلي الكتاب أسباب مش موجودة 
طيب انت معاك الكتاب المقدس وتقدر تطلع انت بنفسك أسباب الطلاق ، انت مش محتاج حد يجي يديك ادله ، احنا مش محتاجين تفسيرات وعلماء علشان يفسر الكتاب ، الكتاب وانا بتكلم هنا عن العهد الجديد سهل في مجمله وتقدر تطلع منه الأسباب ديه لو موجودة ، 
الحالة اللي انت بتقول عليها وهي تغيير الديانه ديه فيه حالات مشابهه ليها اتقالت في الكتاب وهي لما الامم امنو بالمسيح وكان الزوج والزوجة واحد منهم بقا مسيحي والتأني لسه زي ما هو فالكتاب بيقول لو الطرف الغير مسيحي رضي انه يستمر في الزواج فهو مقدس في المؤمن او المؤمنه ، اما لو حب انه يفارق فليبارق هنا مفيش حرج علي الطرف المسيحي 
في حالة تغيير الديانه في مصر غالبا بيصاحبها زواج او رغبه في الزواج من حد من الديانه التانيه ، هنا فيه زنا ينفع الطلاق 
او حتي لو الطرف اللي غير ديانته متجوزش او مكانش عنده رغبه للجواز من حد تاني فَلَو هو عايز يفارق يفارق ولا حرج علي الطرف المسيحي بحسب ما قولتلك فوق لان في كل الأحوال السر اللي اجتمع عليه الاتنين في الزواج انتهي بمجرد ان طرف من الأطراف رفض الإيمان بالمسيح وده طبعا يتضمنه رفضه للإيمان بالزواج المسيحي 
وهنا نرجع لتصريح المسيح بالطلاق لعله الزني تحديدا ، لان الزني بيكسر ويحطم السر الموجود بين الزوج والزوجة في المسيحية لان الكتاب بردو بيقول فليكن الزواج مكرما عند كل واحد والمضجع غير دنس ، تنجيس الزواج بالزني كسر الارتباط بين الزوج والزوجة اللي هما رمز للمسيح والكنيسة ، مفيش طرف تالت بيدخل في علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة هما الاتنين بس ، وكذلك الزوج والزوجة 
وعلشان كده المسيح صرح بالطلاق في الحالة ديه ، يعني مش مجرد وصية وخلاص بدون أسباب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]زى ما توقعت بالظبط ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شوية الجهلة *​*[FONT=&quot]اللى فى بوابة الفجر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] حوروا كلام الدكتور [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دكتور " رمسيس النجار " لم يتفوه بكلمة ( هجر )
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أولاً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: " سيد على " يصفه بأنه ( مستشار الكنيسة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيصحح له " الدكتور المحترم " أنا لستُ مستشاراً للكنيسة ( دقيقة 24)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيعتذر له ( سيد على ) بلباقة
> 
> ...



*خمس سنين للفرقة : كتيييييييييييييييييييييير جدا جدا 

هو العمر فيه كام خمس سنين ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> ليييية يعنى العصمة فى ايدها ولا اية:ranting:



*و ليه لأة ؟:2:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2016)

*و ايه الفرق بين الانفصال و الطلاق يا روز ؟؟

إثبات الزنى بالنسبة للقانون المصرى : صعب _ ناهيكى عن الفضائح 

لو أى حد اتطلق من المسيحيين ح يقولوا واحد من الزوجين  زانى 

و طبعا عيالهم ح يبقى اسمهم ولاد الـ .................. 

فاهمانى طبعا 

________________

موضوع الزوج أو الزوجة غير ارثوذكسى : دا مجرد مخرج بدل ما الناس تأسلم 
​*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و ايه الفرق بين الانفصال و الطلاق يا روز ؟؟
> 
> إثبات الزنى بالنسبة للقانون المصرى : صعب _ ناهيكى عن الفضائح
> 
> ...



بس انا متكلمتش عن الانفصال ، تقصدي اي جزء من كلامي 
بصي يا ايريني ، انا من بدايه كلامي قولت كلامي ده ملوش علاقه برأيي الشخصي في الموضوع، انا بتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس بخصوص الموضوع ده 
وكمان حتي موضوع الطلاق ده مش هو السبب اني اتكلمت في الموضوع السبب اني زي ماقولت اني شوفت تناقض في التعامل مع الأمور ، وعايزاكي كده تتخيلي لو اي طائفة تانيه كانت طلعت القانون ده كان هيبقا رد الفعل ايه وكان هيتقال علي الطايفة ديه ايه يمكن من نفس الناس اللي عملت القانون الجديد ده ، انا بتكلم عن أشخاص في مكان سلطة كنسية  مش عن الطائفه 
بالنسبه لفضايح الطلاق لعله الزنا انا معاكي انها فضايح وهتبقا فضايح للأطفال طبعا ، بس هكلمك بردو من منطلق الكتاب المقدس ان الخطية أصلا فضيحة وساعات مش بس بتأدي اللي عملها بتأدي كمان اللي حواليه ، هي ديه الحياة ، زي ما الكتاب بيقول عار الشعوب الخطية ، فكل فعل ليه عواقب سواء عجبتنا او معجبتناش 
وعلي فكرة فيه ناس كتير بتسامح في الحاجات ديه وبتاخد وقتها وبتكمل حياتها الزوجية عادي ، يعني الطلاق مش بيكون شرط ولازم يتم ، ممكن لو الطرف التاني سامح لا حد هيعرف ولا يحصل طلاق ولا فضايح ويدي الشخص اللي غلط فرصة تانيه في العلاقة وديه حالات سمعت عنها كتير 
مش بقول ان كل الناس لازم تسامح في حاجة زي كده بس اللي اقصده ان الطلاق مش امر اجباري هنا ، ده اختياري وكل واحد بقا بيشوف ايه عواقب كل حاجة هيعملها
مش فاهمه جملتك الاخيرة؟؟؟


----------



## aymonded (12 مارس 2016)

*هو انا تابعت المناقشات الأخيرة واللي صارت حديث في كل مكان، لكن الموضوع في واقعه مش مسألة الكنيسة ضافت والا مش ضافت، مع أن الكنيسة لا تضيف شيئاً فوق كلمة الله حسب قصده، بل تنظر لحالات خاصة تحت ضعف وسقوط مُعين، ولا تُعمم الموضوع أو تضع قانون عام لتسير عليه الكنيسة، وحتى موضوع الطلاق لعلة الزنا ليس هو قانون مُلزم في ذاته، لأن لو واحد سامح وصفح وتصالح وغفر تماماً هذا الشخص هو قوي في الإيمان وراسخ في الإنجيل ولا ينطبق عليه قانون الطلاق لعلة زنا.

لكن في حقيقة الموضوع وواقعه أن هناك مشاكل تخص الرعاية، فأمام هذه المشاكل إيه يكون تصرف الكنيسة فيها عملياً بدون أن تخرج عن روح الكتاب المقدس الموضوع لأجل الإنسان الذي تبع الرب في التجديد وإيمانه حي عامل بالمحبة، لأن مستحيل إنسان عايش في سقوط طبيعته الإنسانية القديمة ويعيش بالإنجيل، والرب نفسه لما سألوه ليه الله أعطى موسى كتاب طلاق، فرد وقال "لأجل قساوة قلوبكم"، لأن منذ البدء خلقهم ذكراً وانثى لا لكي ينفصلوا أو يبتعدوا بل يلتصقوا التصاقاً ويكونوا واحد، لكن بسبب السقوط انقسم ما لا ينبغي أن ينفصل.

وقساوة القلب هي أساس المشكلة وقاعدتها، فلو واحد أو واحدة قاسي القلب الحياة لن تستمر مهما ما تم بذل الجهود ووضع القناعة الكافية لأنها لن تكفي بل ولن يعيروها أي اهتماماً، لأن قساوة القلب عبارة عن حالة ارتداد عن الإيمان، أو هي حالة عدم وجود الإيمان من أساسه، وعمل الكنيسة أنها تحافظ على الأسرة، وبخاصة الأولاد لكي لا يضلوا ويهلكوا تماماً، فمن اللازم والضروري أن الكنيسة تواجه الواقع الحادث، يعني هو المفروض تعمل ايه في مواجهة حالات قساوة القلب وعدم الإيمان، لأن ليس كل مسيحي هو مسيحي حقيقي ومُلتزم بالكتاب المقدس، فالكنيسة بالروح تجلس تعمل مجمع وتصوم وتصلي وتضع قوانين تُناسب حالات الخروج عن الإنجيل للحفاظ على باقي الأسرة في الإيمان تحت راعيتها ولا تلقي بهم للسباع، لأن هذا من صميم عملها الرعائي، فالموضوع مش مسألة الشكل العام المثالي الذي نتمسك به لأننا مش في أساس جوهر المشكلة عايشين، لأن فعلاً في حالات صعبة على حافة الهاوية أن لم تتحرك الكنيسة لتنقذ ما تبقى فسيضل ويرتد حتى الأولاد بسبب الأب أو الأم، فأن لم ترعى الكنيسة هذه الحالات الخاصة من يرعاها ويسند ضعفها، لأن القانون لا يوضع للأقوياء ومحبي كلمة الله بل للضعفاء، فالكنيسة هنا تضع قانون لأجل الذين سقطوا في ورطة قساوة القلب وخابوا من عمل النعمة لكي تسند ما تبقى، فالروح القدس لا يعجز على أن يقود الكنيسة عبر العصور حينما تظهر مشكلة ما معقدة لا نرى لها حلاً، فالله من طبيعته محبة عميقة وشديدة، وهو يُريد رحمة لا ذبيحة، وليس معنى هذا أن نرى أن الكنيسة تركت الكتاب المقدس وتخلت عن الوصية، لأن لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب أو دواء بل المرضى، فالكنيسة تُشخص الحالة وتضع ما يتناسب معها من علاج على مستوى ضعف الإنسان البعيد عن الإيمان الحي، أو الضعيف في الإيمان الذي عليها أن تقبله لا لمحاكمة افكاره بل لكي تسنده وتشدد ما بقى فيه عله يستفيق ويتوب، لأنها لا تسحق ولا تقتل ولا تشمت ولا تُشهر ولا تغضب ولا تقف على كل خطأ أو هفوه وتلفظ وتطرد أو تلقي بهم إلى خارج وليس من حل أو نزول لمستوى الضعف لكي تسند الضعفاء في الإيمان والغير واعين بإحساس حي لعمل الله، لكن على كل قائم أن ينظر لئلا يسقط ويحفظ نفسه في التقوى لئلا يضل ويُشابه الجالسين في جب الأسود منتظرين هلاك النفس بسبب عدو كل خير الذي يجول ملتمساً من يبتلعه.

+ فيجب علينا نحن الأقوياء أن نحتمل أضعاف الضُعفاء ولا نُرضي أنفسنا. فليُرضِ كل واحد منا قريبه للخير لأجل البُنيان. لأن المسيح أيضاً لم يرض نفسه بل كما هو مكتوب تعييرات معيريك وقعت عليَّ (رومية 15: 1 - 3)
+ ونطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة انذروا الذين بلا ترتيب، شجعوا صغار النفوس، اسندوا الضعفاء، تأنوا على الجميع (1تسالونيكي 5 :  14)
+ صرت للضعفاء كضعيف لأربح الضعفاء، صرت للكل كل شيء لأخلِّص على كل حال قوماً (1كورنثوس 9: 22)
*​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 مارس 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *هو انا تابعت المناقشات الأخيرة واللي صارت حديث في كل مكان، لكن الموضوع في واقعه مش مسألة الكنيسة ضافت والا مش ضافت، مع أن الكنيسة لا تضيف شيئاً فوق كلمة الله حسب قصده، بل تنظر لحالات خاصة تحت ضعف وسقوط مُعين، ولا تُعمم الموضوع أو تضع قانون عام لتسير عليه الكنيسة، وحتى موضوع الطلاق لعلة الزنا ليس هو قانون مُلزم في ذاته، لأن لو واحد سامح وصفح وتصالح وغفر تماماً هذا الشخص هو قوي في الإيمان وراسخ في الإنجيل ولا ينطبق عليه قانون الطلاق لعلة زنا.
> 
> لكن في حقيقة الموضوع وواقعه أن هناك مشاكل تخص الرعاية، فأمام هذه المشاكل إيه يكون تصرف الكنيسة فيها عملياً بدون أن تخرج عن روح الكتاب المقدس الموضوع لأجل الإنسان الذي تبع الرب في التجديد وإيمانه حي عامل بالمحبة، لأن مستحيل إنسان عايش في سقوط طبيعته الإنسانية القديمة ويعيش بالإنجيل، والرب نفسه لما سألوه ليه الله أعطى موسى كتاب طلاق، فرد وقال "لأجل قساوة قلوبكم"، لأن منذ البدء خلقهم ذكراً وانثى لا لكي ينفصلوا أو يبتعدوا بل يلتصقوا التصاقاً ويكونوا واحد، لكن بسبب السقوط انقسم ما لا ينبغي أن ينفصل.
> 
> ...


*

وَمَنْ لاَ يَحْمِلُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَأْتِي وَرَائِي فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذاً (لو  14 :  27)
*


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> اضافة صدقني وأوعي تفتكر اني بقول كده علشان الكنيسة الارثوذكسية ، لو حصل و الكنيسة الإنجيلية طبقت القانون ده هقولهم بردو في وشهم عادي ان انتو اضافتوعلي الكتاب أسباب مش موجودة
> طيب انت معاك الكتاب المقدس وتقدر تطلع انت بنفسك أسباب الطلاق ، انت مش محتاج حد يجي يديك ادله ، احنا مش محتاجين تفسيرات وعلماء علشان يفسر الكتاب ، الكتاب وانا بتكلم هنا عن العهد الجديد سهل في مجمله وتقدر تطلع منه الأسباب ديه لو موجودة ،
> الحالة اللي انت بتقول عليها وهي تغيير الديانه ديه فيه حالات مشابهه ليها اتقالت في الكتاب وهي لما الامم امنو بالمسيح وكان الزوج والزوجة واحد منهم بقا مسيحي والتأني لسه زي ما هو فالكتاب بيقول لو الطرف الغير مسيحي رضي انه يستمر في الزواج فهو مقدس في المؤمن او المؤمنه ، اما لو حب انه يفارق فليبارق هنا مفيش حرج علي الطرف المسيحي
> في حالة تغيير الديانه في مصر غالبا بيصاحبها زواج او رغبه في الزواج من حد من الديانه التانيه ، هنا فيه زنا ينفع الطلاق
> ...


متفق معاكى فيما قولتية روز
بس على فكرة  هناك طلاق وبطلان
البطلان بقى هتلاقى اسبابة متنوعة شوية
اما الطلاق الا لعلة الزنا او تغيير الدين او الفرقة اللى عملات بلبلة دى لانها حسب الفكر الكنسى ان حد فارق حد ولم يعرف عنة شىء لمدة قرروها حسب القانون ب5سنين يعتير فى حكم الميت زيى مقلت


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *خمس سنين للفرقة : كتيييييييييييييييييييييير جدا جدا
> 
> هو العمر فيه كام خمس سنين ؟؟​*


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ يا بنتى ( الفُرقة ) زى ماهى ثلاث سنوات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( الغياب ) هو خمس سنوات ودة مش أختراع من الكنيسة ولا هو أضافة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة نص موازى تماماً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لنصوص القانون العام فى مصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الهجر ) اللى موجود فى الشريعة الأسلامية شئ مختلف تماماً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم تتعرض الكنيسة لموضوع الهجر ( حسب القانون الموجود أمامنا ) [/FONT]*​ 


aymonded قال:


> * وحتى موضوع الطلاق لعلة الزنا ليس هو قانون مُلزم في ذاته، لأن لو واحد سامح وصفح وتصالح وغفر تماماً هذا الشخص هو قوي في الإيمان وراسخ في الإنجيل ولا ينطبق عليه قانون الطلاق لعلة زنا.
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]كلامك مظبوط يا أيمن ...الأصل فى التشريع هو الحِفاظ على الأسرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس هدمها ... لذا ..حرص المُشَرِّع المصرى على أن :

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الزوج هو الوحيد الذى يُحرك دعوى الزنا ضد زوجته وليست النيابة العامة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لو تم ظبطها فى بيت مشبوه أو بيت دعارة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحتى بعد تحريك الدعوى من حقه أن يتنازل عنها أى وقت حتى لو أتحبست وأجبر القاضى على الأستجابة لطلبه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وفى محكمة الأسرة تنعقد أربع جلسات من أجل الصُلح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ولو مافيش فايدة ) يتم التطليق طلقة واحدة بائنة للضرر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لا (الكنيسة) ولا (الأزهر) ولا (القانون) قصدهم خراب الأٌسر المصرية بأختراع نصوص للطلاق

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العكس هو القائم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لو فهمنا قصد المُشَرِّع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] سواء كانت الكنيسة أو الشريعة الأسلامية [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> لانها حسب الفكر الكنسى ان حد *فارق *حد ولم يعرف عنة شىء لمدة قرروها حسب القانون ب5سنين يعتير فى حكم الميت زيى مقلت


 *[FONT=&quot]يا "جرجس " ..(الفُرقة ) شئ و( الغياب ) شئ تانى خالص*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الفُرقة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هو أتنين موجودين فى بلد واحدة وأبتعدوا عن بعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إما بأتفاق الطرفين أو بأرادة طرف واحد ولكن بعلم الطرف الآخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الغياب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..هو أختفاء أحد الأطراف بدون علم لمكانه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو معلوم مكان توجهه ..ولم يتم الأستدلال عليه مدة خمس سنوات مُتصلة متتابعة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ماشى إذا ترك الرجل أباه و أمه و إلتصق بإمرأته
> 
> لكن يترك الرجل إمرأته و عياله و يلتصق بالسفر أو أيا كان
> 
> ...



*وَمَنْ لاَ يَحْمِلُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَأْتِي وَرَائِي فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذاً (لو 14 : 27)*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مارس 2016)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *وَمَنْ لاَ يَحْمِلُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَأْتِي وَرَائِي فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذاً (لو 14 : 27)*


 *[FONT=&quot]كلام حضرتك مظبوط ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ماذا عن من لا يقدر على حمل هذا الصليب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنجبره عليه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 مارس 2016)

كمل الآية يازميل
ستفهم
 فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذاً (لو 14 : 27)
ومن هو التلميذ هو التابع الحقيقى للرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مارس 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> كمل الآية يازميل
> ستفهم
> فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذاً (لو 14 : 27)
> ومن هو التلميذ هو التابع الحقيقى للرب يسوع المسيح


*[FONT=&quot]أنا قريت الآية قبل ما أضع مشاركتى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤالى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل ستُجبره على هذا الأتباع وهذه القُدرة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بمعنى أوسع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتطبق "شرع الله " أزاى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالعصا ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنا قريت الآية قبل ما أضع مشاركتى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤالى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]هل ستُجبره على هذا الأتباع وهذه القُدرة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى أوسع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتطبق "شرع الله " أزاى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالعصا ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


ليس لدينا عصا
من لا يلتزم لا يلزمه ياأخى الفاضل
على فكرة حمل الصليب موضوع تانى مش مجاله

[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 مارس 2016)

الكنيسة ماشية فى طريق سليم ..
لازم يكون فى حلول قانونية كنسية للناس المذلولة ..
ولو ان الموضوع متأخر كتير جداً ..
وشايف ان بعض مواده عايمة شويتين بس نص العمى ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2016)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *وَمَنْ لاَ يَحْمِلُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَأْتِي وَرَائِي فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذاً (لو 14 : 27)*


*
ح افرض معاك إن النوع دا من المآسى إسمه : صليب 

دا أنا طبعا بأفرض _ لأنى مش مقتنعة 

لكن ماشى فرضا و جدلا إنه صليب 

تخيل يا باشمهندس زوجة (25عام) لديها طفلان ثم و إذا فجأة قرر الزوج فراقهم (أيا كان السبب)

محاولات مستميتة للصلح بلا أدنى فائدة 

هكذا قرر 

و لأنه (فرضا) صليب عليها أن تتحمل 

تحملت سنة - اتنين - تلاتة ............... لم تحتمل _ شابة صغيرة السن 

راحت للكنيسة : لا فرقة و لا غيره _ لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا 

هذه لم تستطيع حمل الصليب (الفرضى) فأسلمت _ إنها ليست تلميذة 

و بالطبع أولادها أسلموا بالتبعية : نصيبهم كدة 

هذا الزوج هو التلميذ لأنه ظل مؤمن بالمسيح و هذه الزوجة ليست تلميذة 

هكذا تسمون الصلبان و هكذا تحملون الناس أحمال عسرة لا تستطيعون أنتم أن تحملوها فلا تدخلون و لا تدعون الداخلين يدخلون

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> بس انا متكلمتش عن الانفصال ، تقصدي اي جزء من كلامي
> بصي يا ايريني ، انا من بدايه كلامي قولت كلامي ده ملوش علاقه برأيي الشخصي في الموضوع، انا بتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس بخصوص الموضوع ده
> وكمان حتي موضوع الطلاق ده مش هو السبب اني اتكلمت في الموضوع السبب اني زي ماقولت اني شوفت تناقض في التعامل مع الأمور ، وعايزاكي كده تتخيلي لو اي طائفة تانيه كانت طلعت القانون ده كان هيبقا رد الفعل ايه وكان هيتقال علي الطايفة ديه ايه يمكن من نفس الناس اللي عملت القانون الجديد ده ، انا بتكلم عن أشخاص في مكان سلطة كنسية  مش عن الطائفه
> بالنسبه لفضايح الطلاق لعله الزنا انا معاكي انها فضايح وهتبقا فضايح للأطفال طبعا ، بس هكلمك بردو من منطلق الكتاب المقدس ان الخطية أصلا فضيحة وساعات مش بس بتأدي اللي عملها بتأدي كمان اللي حواليه ، هي ديه الحياة ، زي ما الكتاب بيقول عار الشعوب الخطية ، فكل فعل ليه عواقب سواء عجبتنا او معجبتناش
> ...



*إنتى مش فاهمة جملتى الاخيرة بس ؟؟

طب دا أنا مش فاهمة إنتى بتقولى إيه *


----------



## aymonded (12 مارس 2016)

*باختصار مرة تانية:*
*القانون لا يوضع  للأقوياء ومحبي كلمة الله الذين يتبعونه بإخلاص وثبات إيمان حي عامل بالمحبة، بل للضعفاء، فالكنيسة هنا تضع قانون لأجل الذين  سقطوا في ورطة قساوة القلب وخابوا من عمل النعمة لكي تسند البقية القليلة التي تحتاج لسند لكي يكون لها باب للخلاص والشفاء وترتاح ولو قليلا، وتسند الأسرة المفككة والمضطربة والتي فيها خارت قوى الأولاد أو أحد الزوجين... فالقانون ليس للكاملين.*
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 مارس 2016)

صح يا استاذ أيمن ..
فالأصل لا طلاق ولا انفصال ..
أُعطى التصريح بالانفصال بسبب قساوة القلب ..
طالما السبب موجود يبقى السماح موجود ..
لما ينتفى السبب ينتفى السماح ..


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتى مش فاهمة جملتى الاخيرة بس ؟؟
> 
> طب دا أنا مش فاهمة إنتى بتقولى إيه *


 ايه اللي إنتي مش فاهماه؟


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 مارس 2016)

غ


aymonded قال:


> *باختصار مرة تانية:*
> *القانون لا يوضع  للأقوياء ومحبي كلمة الله الذين يتبعونه بإخلاص وثبات إيمان حي عامل بالمحبة، بل للضعفاء، فالكنيسة هنا تضع قانون لأجل الذين  سقطوا في ورطة قساوة القلب وخابوا من عمل النعمة لكي تسند البقية القليلة التي تحتاج لسند لكي يكون لها باب للخلاص والشفاء وترتاح ولو قليلا، وتسند الأسرة المفككة والمضطربة والتي فيها خارت قوى الأولاد أو أحد الزوجين... فالقانون ليس للكاملين.*
> ​




القانون الالهى وكل قانون يجب ان ينبع منه والا فانه ليس بحسب قلب الرب
فيلبى 3 : 16  وَأَمَّا مَا قَدْ أَدْرَكْنَاهُ، فَلْنَسْلُكْ بِحَسَبِ ذلِكَ الْقَانُونِ عَيْنِهِ، وَنَفْتَكِرْ ذلِكَ عَيْنَهُ
وهل من حق الكنيسة ان تشرع ام انها تمارس ماشرعه سيدها؟؟
عودة الى الكنائس السبع فى سفر الرؤيا لكشف الحالة


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ح افرض معاك إن النوع دا من المآسى إسمه : صليب
> 
> دا أنا طبعا بأفرض _ لأنى مش مقتنعة
> ...


تلميذة *أصلي
*برافو* :flowers:
*​


----------



## ohannes (12 مارس 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> غ
> 
> 
> القانون الالهى وكل قانون يجب ان ينبع منه والا فانه ليس بحسب قلب الرب
> ...


معك 100%


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ح افرض معاك إن النوع دا من المآسى إسمه : صليب
> 
> دا أنا طبعا بأفرض _ لأنى مش مقتنعة
> ...



*قَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: إِنْ كَانَ هَكَذَا أَمْرُ الرَّجُلِ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ فَلاَ يُوافِقُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ!, فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ يَقْبَلُونَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ بَلِ الَّذِينَ أُعْطِيَ لَهُم. (مت19 - 11:10)

«اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ (مت  7 :  7)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 مارس 2016)

*وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُونَ فَأُوصِيهِمْ لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الرَّبُّ أَنْ لاَ تُفَارِقَ الْمَرْأَةُ رَجُلَهَا, وَإِنْ فَارَقَتْهُ فَلْتَلْبَثْ غَيْرَ مُتَزَوِّجَةٍ أَوْ لِتُصَالِحْ رَجُلَهَا. وَلاَ يَتْرُكِ الرَّجُلُ امْرَأَتَهُ.


*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مارس 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *باختصار مرة تانية:*
> *القانون لا يوضع  للأقوياء ومحبي كلمة الله الذين يتبعونه بإخلاص وثبات إيمان حي عامل بالمحبة، بل للضعفاء، فالكنيسة هنا تضع قانون لأجل الذين  سقطوا في ورطة قساوة القلب وخابوا من عمل النعمة لكي تسند البقية القليلة التي تحتاج لسند لكي يكون لها باب للخلاص والشفاء وترتاح ولو قليلا، وتسند الأسرة المفككة والمضطربة والتي فيها خارت قوى الأولاد أو أحد الزوجين... فالقانون ليس للكاملين.*
> ​



اسمحلي اختلف معاك في النقطة ديه 
مفيش حاجة بعد مجيء المسيح اسمها قانون للضعفاء وقانون للأقوياء 
المسيحية يا ابيض يا اسود ، مفيش المنطقة الرمادية بتاعت معلش وكل واحد بقا علي قد ما يقدر مفيش كده 
موسي سمح بالطلاق للناس في العهد القديم لأنهم كانو لسه مدخلوش عهد النعمة ولا كان عندهم معونة الروح القدس 
في الأصل كلنا ضعفاء أساسا واللي بيساعدنا هي نعمة الله 
الكتاب المقدس وضح طريق الخلاص الكامل واللي قرر في قلبه انه يتبعه أكيد هيتعب واكيد هيضعف في النص ويقوم ويحاول تاني ويجاهد ، لكن مش هيطالب   بتفصيل قوانين علي مقاس ضعفه ، لكنه هيبقا حاطط عينيه علي الطريق الصحيح وبيحاول يمشي فيه صح مش بقوته هو لكن بقوه الله 
الكنيسة مش مطالبه تفصل للناس قوانين علي مقاس ضعفهم ولا مطالبه انها تجلدهم لو ضعفو او سقطو ، إنما مطالبه انها تقول للناس الطريق الصح كما هو معلن في الكتاب المقدس 
وانا شخصيا مش ضد الطلاق ، انا شايفه اللي عايز يطلق مدني ويتجوز مدني ويستمر يحضر الكنيسة اذا حابب وميتحرمش من اي شيء في الكنيسة لان هو بس المسئول عن تصرفاته ونتائجها مش حد تاني  هو حر 
انا عايزاك تتخيل لو طائفة تانيه كانت هي اللي عملت القانون ده كان ايه هيبقا رد الفعل ؟ كان بردو هيقولو الكنيسة ما إضافتش علي الكتاب ولا كانو هيقولو عليهم مهرطقين؟ ياسيدي الفاضل دول فيه منهم مطلعين اشاعه عن الكنيسة الانجيليه انهم بيطلقو لأي سبب ، مع ان الكنيسة الانجيليه معندهاش لايحة طلاق أساسا علشان تضيف عليها ولا تشيل منها 
انا اللي هيجنني مش قانون الطلاق ، عارف لو يطلعو قانون الطلاق ويبطلو اُسلوب ان احنا الأصح والباقي مهرطقين ويحطو نفسهم في نفس مستوي الآخرين بدون تعالي ورفض للاخر مكانش هيبقا عندي مشكله ، أهي كل طائفة عندها مشاكل وحاجات غلط بتعملها 
إنما الازدواجية بتاعت حلال ليا حرام لغيري هي اللي هتجنني 
وبالنسبة لموضوع حمل الصليب ده انا شايفه ان الجملة ديه بتستخدم كتير في غير موضعها ، المسيح لما قال اننا نحمل الصليب ونتبعه ، فالصليب مش معناه جوازه فاشلة ولا زوج بيضرب مراته فهي تستحمله علشان ده صليبها ، الصليب اللي يقصده المسيح هو الموت وانكار الذات وليس الجواز الفاشل ولا الزوج المقرف ولا حتي الأمراض


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 مارس 2016)

اسمحيلى اختى العزيزة ديزرت روز ..
ازاى نقول ان بعد المسيح مفيش قانون ضعفاء واخر للأقوياء .. ؟
وازاى ابيض او اسود وان مفيش كل واحد على قده ؟
لا اختلف معاكى المسيحية مش كدة خالص ..
اذا كان بولس بيوصى الاقوياء يستحملوا ضعف الضعفاء ما هو ده كده فى قانون للاقوياء وغيره للضعفاء ..
وبعدين ايه اللى فرق الشعب ايام موسى لما سمحلهم بالطلاق عشان قساوة قلوبهم وقساوة الشعب دلوقتى ؟
هو لما واحد يسيب بيته واولاده دى مش قساوة قلب ولما واحد يكون مدمن وبيعتدى على زوجته وولاده دى مش قساوة قلب ولما واحدة ماتحفظش على بيتها وزوجها وولادها باى تصرف غير امين مش يبقى قساوة قلب ؟
فى باقى النقط اللى تخص الزواج والطلاق المدنى وموضوع الصليب متفق معاكى جداً ..


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مارس 2016)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> اسمحيلى اختى العزيزة ديزرت روز ..
> ازاى نقول ان بعد المسيح مفيش قانون ضعفاء واخر للأقوياء .. ؟
> وازاى ابيض او اسود وان مفيش كل واحد على قده ؟
> لا اختلف معاكى المسيحية مش كدة خالص ..
> ...



طيب اسمحلي أوضح قصدي استاذي العزيز 
لاحظ اني قولت مفيش قانون للضعفاء وقانون للأقوياء في المسيحية ، مقولتش ان مفيشداقوياء وضعفاء ، لا فيه وطبعا واجب علي الاقوياء روحيا انهم يشجعو الضعفاء روحيا  ، بس هيشجعوهم علي ايه؟ وإزاي؟ هيشجعوهم بأنهم يقولوهم معلش اعمل نص الوصيه والباقي سيبك منه؟ ولا هيشجعوهم انه يقولو علي الطريق الصح كما هو ويصلي من اجله ، ويساعده انه يصلي من اجل نفسه ويعمل تدريبات روحية 
تخيل معايا كده واحد نقطة ضعفه هي الزني ، واحنا عارفين موقف الكتاب من الزني ، الشخص ده ضعيف قدام الخطية ديه ، ماشي كلنا عندنا ضعفات في نقط معينه مش هنجلده ، لكن انت كمرشد روحي هتساعده ازاي؟ هتصلي من اجله وتشجعه وتساعده في تدريبات روحية ويمكن علاج كمان نفسي لو محتاج؟ ولا هتقوله طيب نشوف الكنيسة تعمل قانون تخفف من تعريف الزني شويه؟ يعني الكنيسة تطلع قانون تقول  لو زنيت مع واحدة عادي إنما لو اتنين لا؟ هينفع كده؟ 
 قساوة القلب موجودة في اي عصر ، إنما عصر موسي مكانش عنده اي وسيلة لحل مشكله قساوة قلب الشعب غير انه يعملهم قوانين للطلاق رغم انها عكس إرادة الله 
إنما احنا دلوقتي في عصر مختلف عندنا معونة الروح القدس فأحنا مش محتاجين نلوي قوانين علشان نعالج الناس من قساوة القلب ، بالعكس لوي القوانين علشان الناس تستريح ومتسيبش الكنيسة وَاهو بدل ما يروحو يأسلمو ده بيزود قساوة قلبهم مش بيعالجها من جزورها ، لأَنِّي مقدمتش ليهم العلاج الصح لقساوة القلب ، إنما قدمت ليهم مسكنات بس علشان ميسيبوش الكنيسة 
اتمني تكون وجهة نظري وضحت اكتر


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 مارس 2016)

نظرة على قانون الأحوال الشخصيّة للطائفة الإنجيليّة
الكاتب القس عيد صلاح
صدر هذا القانون عام 1902م، وهو ينظم الأحوال الشخصية للأقباط الإنجيليين بجمهورية مصر العربيّة، وهو ملزم لكافة المذاهب الإنجيليّة في مصر وهي 16 مذهبًا إنجيليًا في مصر، تضم تحت لوائها أكثر من 1200 كنيسة إنجيليّة في مصر، يتبعها أكثر من 1.000000 مليون مصري إنجيليّ.

يتكون هذا القانون من 107 مادة تتناول أحكام وقواعد: الخطبة، والزواج، والمفارقة، والطلاق، والرضاعة، والحضانة، النفقة، ولاية الأبوين، تنصيب الأوصياء، واجبات الوصي، الميراث، الوصية، الحجر، القيّم ووجاباته.

جاء في المادة الأولى من القانون حول نطاق تطبيق القانون: مادة 1: «يسري هذا القانون على الإنجيليين الوطنيين في الديار المصرية ويعمل به مجلس الطائفة العمومي في كافة المسائل التي يكون فيها جميع ذوي الشأن إنجيليين وطنيين.»

والزواج في مفهوم القانون هو كما جاء في مادة 6: «الزواج هو اقتران رجل واحد بإمرأة واحدة اقترانًا شرعيًا مدى حياة الزوجين.» وفي مادة 8: «لا يكون الزواج صحيحًا إلا إذا عُقِدَ بين ذكر وأنثى كاملي الأعضاء والقوة التي تؤهلهما للزواج الفعلي» وفي مادة 9: «لا يجوز أنْ يُعقد الزواج إلا بعد الرضا بالإيجاب والقبول بين الزوجين»

وفي المادة 12 جاء عن من يقوم بمراسيم الزواج: «لا يعقد إكليل الزواج إلا القسوس المرتسمون قانونًا أو مرشدو الكنائس الإنجيليّة الذين يمنح لهم المجلس العمومي الرخصة بذلك.»

وقد حدَّد القانون المعمول به حتى يومنا هذا في مادة 7 درجات القرابة المحرمة للزواج وقد حددها في 29 درجة قرابة محرم الزواج منها وهي مكتوبة حصرًا في القانون وهي المحددة قانونًا بدرجات القرابة وإن علا ودرجات القرابة وإن نزل. وقد أجريت بعض من التعديلات في جزئية خاصة حسب قرار المجلس المللي الإنجيلي العام بتاريخ 5 يوليو سنة 1934 بالتصريح بزواج أخت الزوجة المتوفاه.

الزواج في قانون الأحوال الشخصية للأقباط الإنجيليين هو القاعدة أما الطلاق فهو الإستثناء، واشتمل القانون على أمرين هما: المفارقة والطلاق.

المفارقة مادة 14: «المفارقة هي تباعد الزوجين عن بعضهما بسبب تنافر بينهما وتزول المفارقة بالمصالحة بينهما.» مادة 15 تتحدث عن تفاصيل المفارقة بالقول: «إذا أصبحت عيشة أحد الزوجين منغصة ومرّة فوق الاحتمال بسبب سوء معاملة الآخر المتواصلة ولم تفلح المصالحة بينهما وطلب المفارقة جاز للسلطة المختصة أن تحكم له بها إلى أن يتصالحا فإن كان الزوج سببها وجبت عليه النفقة لإمرأته وأولاده الذين في رضاعتها أو حضانتها باتفاق الزوجين على تقديرها أو بتقديرها من السلطة المختصة. وإن كانت الزوجة سبب المفارقة فلا تلزمه النفقة عليها إلا إذا كانت له أولاد في رضاعتها.» المفارقة هنا خلاف الطلاق إذ تنتهي بالمصالحة وعودة الأمور إلى الحياة الطبيعية بين الزوجين.

وتميَّز قانون الأحوال الشخصية للأقباط الإنجيليين في مصر الصادر عام 1902م بالتضييق على أسباب الطلاق إذ حصرها في سببين فقط هما: الزنا والدخول في دين أخر. مادة 18: «لا يجوز الطلاق إلا بحكم من المجلس العمومي وفي الحالتين الآتيتين: أولاً: إذا زنى أحد الزوجين وطلب الطلاق الزوج الآخر.

ثانيًا: إذا اعتنق أحد الزوجين ديانة أخرى غير الديانة المسيحية وطلب الزوج الآخر الطلاق.» مادة 19: في الحالة الثانية المذكورة في المادة السابقة لا يحكم بالطلاق إلا لصالح الزوج الذي بقي على دينه المسيحي.

هذان هما السببان المميزان للطلاق في قانون الأحوال الشخصية للأقباط الإنجيليين في مصر، وهو بالطبع عكس ما جاءت به لائحة 1938م للأقباط الأرثوذكس في مصر إذ جاءت بتسعة أسباب للطلاق في المواد من 50 إلى 58. وما تميّزت به هذه اللائحة (لائحة 1938) إذ وضعت الأسباب تحت مفهوم «الجواز» أي «يجوز» للطرف المتضرر أنْ يقبل الطلاق، وإن قبل الطرف الآخر بعلته فلا طلاق.

أما القانون الموحد الذي يدفع البابا به ويضغط على الدولة لقبوله فهو عودة لقانون الأقباط الإنجيليين في مسألة الطلاق للسببين سالفي الذكر، وهما اللذين وردا في قانون الأحوال الشخصية للأقباط الإنجيليين في مصر،  اللذين استقرا في وجدان ووعي الكنيسة الإنجيلية وفي أحكام القضاء في مصر. ومن هنا نرى التأثير القوي للكنيسة الإنجيلية في التفكير الأرثوذكسي إذ أثبتت الكنيسة الإنجيلية أنها الأقرب فهمًا وفكرًا للكتاب المقدس دون تسييس الدين، أو تديين للسياسة، وهذا ما نراه الآن من حراك فكري حول قضايا الزواج والطلاق وإن تأخر في المفهوم وبعد عن فهم وفقه الواقع.
المصدر مجلة الهدى
رابط الموضوع فى سبب التعديل
(الموضوع منقول بالنص)


[



/SIZE]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 مارس 2016)

الطلاق لا يجوز في المسيحية
الكاتب لنيافة الأنبا غريغوريوس
Anpa_الطلاق‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يجوز‏ ‏في‏ ‏المسيحية إلا‏ ‏لسبب‏ ‏الزني‏ ‏وما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الزني كأن يترك‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏رفيقه‏ ‏ويرفض‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يعود‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏لمدة‏ ‏طويلة‏ ‏مما‏ ‏يعرض‏ ‏الطرف‏ ‏الآخر‏ ‏للزنا، ‏ أو‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏وما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الموت

سؤال‏:‏ من‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الكهنة‏. ‏

جاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏الإنجيل‏ ‏للقديس‏ ‏متي‏ (‏وجاء‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏فريسيون‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏يجربونه‏ ‏قائلين‏ ‏له‏:‏ هل يحل‏ ‏للرجل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يطلق‏ إمرأته ‏لكل‏ ‏سبب؟‏ ‏فأجاب‏ ‏وقال‏ ‏لهم‏: ‏أما‏ ‏قرأتم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏خلقه من ‏البدء‏ خلقهما ‏ذكراً‏ ‏وأنثي؟‏) ‏وقال ‏‏لذلك‏ ‏يترك‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏ويرتبط‏ ‏بزوجته‏، ‏فيصير‏ ‏الاثنان‏ ‏جسدا‏ً ‏واحداً،  ‏فلا‏ ‏يكونان‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏اثنين ‏وإنما‏ ‏جسداً‏ ‏واحدا‏ً.  ‏ومن‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏فما‏ ‏جمعه‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لا‏ ‏ينبغي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يفرقه‏ ‏الإنسان‏). ‏ فقالوا‏ ‏له‏‏لماذا‏ ‏إذن‏ ‏أوصي‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏بإعطائها‏ ‏وثيقة‏ ‏طلاق‏ ‏وإخلاء‏ ‏سبيلها‏). ‏ فقال‏ ‏لهم‏‏إن‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏قسوة‏ ‏قلوبكم‏ ‏قد‏ ‏سمح‏ ‏لكم‏ ‏بتطليق‏ ‏زوجاتكم‏. ‏أما‏ ‏في‏ ‏البداية‏ ‏فلم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏هكذا‏. ‏وأنا‏ ‏أقول‏ ‏لكم‏ ‏إن‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏طلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏لغير‏ ‏علة‏ ‏الزنا‏ ‏وتزوج‏ ‏بأخري‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏،  ‏وكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏تزوج‏ ‏بمطلقة‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏) (‏متي‏19 :3-9). ‏

هذا‏ ‏النص‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏يثير‏ ‏سؤالين‏:‏

السؤال‏ ‏الأول‏: ‏هل‏ ‏كان‏ ‏في‏ ‏سلطة‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يخالف‏ ‏أمرا‏ ‏إلهيا‏ ‏بعدم‏ ‏الطلاق‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏قسوة‏ ‏قلوبهم؟

والسؤال‏ ‏الثاني‏: ‏هل‏ ‏يصلح‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏السبب‏ (‏قسوة‏ ‏قلوب‏ ‏الناس‏) ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏سببا‏ ‏للطلاق‏ ‏في‏ ‏أيامنا‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏تعذر‏ ‏الوصول‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏حلول‏ ‏سلمية‏ ‏للمشاكل‏ ‏الزوجية‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏قسوة‏ ‏قلب‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏كليهما؟

الجواب‏:‏

لاشك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏أجاز‏ ‏للرجل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يطلق‏ ‏زوجته‏، ‏وإذا‏ ‏طلقها‏ ‏فليكتب‏ ‏لها‏ «‏كتاب‏ ‏طلاق‏ ‏ويدفعه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏يدها‏ ‏ويصرفها‏ ‏من‏ ‏بيته‏» (‏سفر‏ ‏التثنية‏24: 1). ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏منه‏ ‏مخالفة‏ ‏لله‏، ‏ولابد‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يتصرف‏ ‏من‏ ‏تلقاء‏ ‏نفسه‏، ‏وإنما‏ ‏بصفته‏ ‏نبيا‏ ‏لله‏ ‏وكليم‏ ‏الله‏. ‏وقد‏ ‏قال‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏لهارون‏ «‏وأما‏ ‏عبدي‏ ‏موسي‏... ‏هو‏ ‏أمين‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏بيتي‏ ‏فما‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏فم‏ ‏أخاطبه‏، ‏وعيانا‏ ‏أتكلم‏ ‏معه‏ ‏لا‏ ‏بالألغاز‏ ‏وشبه‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏يعاين‏» (‏سفر‏ ‏العدد‏12: 8، 7). ‏وجاء‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏الخروج‏ «‏ويكلم‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏وجها‏ ‏لوجه‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يكلم‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏صاحبه‏»(‏الخروج‏33: 11). ‏

وعلي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏فإن‏ ‏إجازة‏ طلاق ‏الرجل‏‏ ‏لزوجته‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏من‏ ‏غير‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏إلهي‏ ‏بذلك‏. ‏فإذا‏ ‏قال‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ (‏إن‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏قسوة‏ ‏قلوبكم‏ ‏قد‏ ‏سمح‏ ‏لكم‏ ‏بتطليق‏ ‏زوجاتكم‏) ‏فالمفهوم‏ ‏ضمنا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏قد‏ ‏سمح‏ ‏بذلك‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تفويض‏ ‏من‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يتكلم‏ ‏معه‏ ‏فما‏ ‏لفم‏، ‏ولذلك‏ ‏فإن‏ ‏الشريعة‏ ‏الإلهية‏ ‏في‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏القديم‏ ‏سميت‏ ‏في‏ ‏غير‏ ‏موضع‏ ‏بأنها‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تلقاها‏ ‏من‏ ‏الله‏، ‏ومن‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏أبلغها‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏لبني‏ ‏إسرائيل‏. ‏فلم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏هو‏ ‏صاحب‏ ‏الشريعة‏،  ‏لكنه‏ ‏هو‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏نقل‏ ‏للشعب‏ ‏ما‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏الله‏ ‏به‏. ‏جاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏العدد‏ ‏قوله‏ «كما‏ ‏كلم‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏هكذا‏ ‏فعل‏ ‏بنو‏ ‏إسرائيل» (‏العدد‏5: 4). ‏

جاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏الملوك‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏قوله‏ «‏ولما‏ ‏دنا‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏وفاة‏ ‏داود‏ ‏أوصي‏ ‏سليمان‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏وقال‏:‏أنا‏ ‏ذاهب‏ ‏في‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏أهل‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏كلها‏ ‏فتشدد‏ ‏وكن‏ ‏رجلا‏. ‏واحفظ‏ ‏شعائر‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏إلهك‏ ‏واسلك‏ ‏في‏ ‏طريقه‏ ‏واحفظ‏ ‏رسومه‏ ‏ووصاياه‏ ‏وأحكامه‏ ‏وشهاداته‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏مكتوب‏ ‏في‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏تفلح‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏تعمل‏» (1‏ملوك‏2: 2، 1). ‏

وجاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏نحميا‏ «‏واجتمع‏ ‏الشعب‏ ‏كله‏ ‏كرجل‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏في‏ ‏الساحة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏باب‏ ‏المياه‏ ‏وتكلموا‏ ‏مع‏ ‏عزرا‏ ‏الكاتب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يأتي‏ ‏بسفر‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏بها‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏إسرائيل‏» (‏نحميا‏8: 1). ‏

وجاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏صلاة‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏دانيال‏ (‏فتعدي‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏إسرائيل‏ ‏شريعتك‏، ‏وزاغوا‏ ‏غير‏ ‏سامعين‏ ‏لصوتك‏، ‏فسكبت‏ ‏علينا‏ ‏اللعنة‏ ‏والحلف‏ ‏المكتوب‏ ‏في‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏عبد‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لأننا‏ ‏أخطأنا‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏فأقام‏ ‏كلامه‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تكلم‏ ‏به‏ ‏علينا‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏قضاتنا‏. . . ‏كما‏ ‏كتب‏ ‏في‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏حل‏ ‏علينا‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الشر‏. . .» (‏دانيال‏9: 11-13). ‏

وجاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏ملاخي‏ (‏اذكروا‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏عبدي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أوصيته‏ ‏بها‏ ‏في‏ ‏حوريب‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏إسرائيل‏،  ‏الفرائض‏ ‏والأحكام‏) (‏ملاخي‏4: 4). ‏

وجاء‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الإنجيل‏ ‏كما‏ ‏كتبه‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏لوقا‏‏ثم‏ ‏لما‏ ‏تمت‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏التطهير‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مقتضي‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏موسي‏،‏ صعدوا‏ ‏به‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أورشليم‏ ‏ليقدموه‏ ‏للرب‏، ‏عملا‏ ‏بما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏مكتوب‏ ‏في‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏من‏ ‏أن‏ ‏كل‏ ‏فاتح‏ ‏رحم‏ ‏من‏ ‏الذكور‏ ‏يدعي‏ ‏مكرسا‏ ‏للرب‏» ‏وليقدما‏ ‏الذبيحة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تفرضها‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏زوج‏ ‏يمام‏ ‏أو‏ ‏فرخ‏ ‏حمام‏» (‏لوقا‏2: 22-24). ‏

والخلاصة‏، ‏إن‏ ‏إباحة‏ ‏الطلاق‏ ‏لبني‏ ‏إسرائيل‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏بتصريح‏ ‏من‏ ‏الله‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏نبيه‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏الكليم‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أساء‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الرجال‏ ‏من‏ ‏بني‏ ‏إسرائيل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏زوجاتهم‏، ‏وأهانوهن‏ ‏أو‏ ‏ضربوهن‏ ‏أو‏ ‏ربما‏ ‏قتلوهن‏. ‏فكان‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏التصريح‏ ‏وهذه‏ ‏الإباحة‏ ‏بالطلاق‏، ‏هي‏ ‏لدرء‏ ‏شر‏ ‏أثقل‏، ‏بالسماح‏ ‏بارتكاب‏ ‏شر‏ ‏أخف‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏الطلاق‏. ‏

جاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏التثنية‏ «‏إذا‏ ‏اتخذ‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏امرأة‏ ‏وتزوج‏ ‏بها‏، ‏فإن‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تجد‏ ‏نعمة‏ ‏في‏ ‏عينيه‏ ‏لعيب‏ ‏أنكره‏ ‏عليها‏، ‏فليكتب‏ ‏لها‏ ‏كتاب‏ ‏طلاق‏ ‏ويدفعه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏يدها‏ ‏ويصرفها‏ ‏من‏ ‏بيته‏» (‏سفر‏ ‏التثنية‏24: 1). ‏ومع‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏أوضح‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الطلاق‏ ‏وإن‏ ‏أبيح‏ ‏دفعا‏ ‏لضرر‏ ‏أكبر‏ ‏واتقاء‏ ‏لشر‏ ‏أعظم‏، ‏لكنه‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏مكروه‏ ‏من‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏قال ‏‏فاحذروا‏ ‏لروحكم‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏يغدر‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏بامرأة‏ ‏شبابه‏، ‏لأنه‏ ‏يكره‏ ‏الطلاق‏ ‏قال‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏إله‏ ‏إسرائيل» (‏ملاخي2: 15، 16). ‏

ولقد‏ ‏وبخ‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏مرارا‏ ‏شعب‏ ‏بني‏ ‏إسرائيل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏قسوتهم‏ ‏وعنادهم‏ ‏ووصفهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏غير‏ ‏موضع‏ ‏بأنهم‏ (‏شعب‏ ‏صلب‏ ‏الرقبة‏) (‏وقال‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏لموسي‏ ‏رأيت‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الشعب‏ ‏وإذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏شعب‏ ‏قساة‏ ‏الرقاب‏) (‏الخروج‏32: 9)، (33: 3، 5)، (34: 9)، (‏التثنية‏9: 6، 13)، (10: 16)،  (2‏الملوك‏17: 14). ‏

وعلي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏فلا‏ ‏يؤخذ‏ ‏كلام‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏خالف‏ ‏الوضع‏ ‏الإلهي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الزواج‏، ‏بل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏العكس‏، ‏إن‏ ‏إباحة‏ ‏الطلاق‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏استثناء‏ ‏اقتضته‏ ‏الضرورة‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏قسوة‏ ‏قلوب‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الرجال‏ ‏علي‏ ‏النساء‏. ‏

ثم‏ ‏أضاف‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يؤكد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الحقيقة‏، ‏أن‏ ‏إباحة‏ ‏الطلاق‏ ‏استثناء‏ ‏من‏ ‏قاعدة‏، ‏وهو‏ ‏استثناء‏ ‏تطلبته‏ ‏رحمة‏ ‏الله‏ ‏بإزاء‏ ‏شر‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏أردف‏ ‏يقول‏‏أما‏ ‏في‏ ‏البداية‏ ‏فلم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏هكذا‏). ‏

وعلي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏فلم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏في‏ ‏كلام‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏تناقض‏ ‏مع‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏القديم‏، ‏وإنما‏ ‏أراد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يرد‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأصول‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏بدء‏ ‏الخلق‏ (‏أما‏ ‏قرأتم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏خلقهما‏ ‏في‏ ‏البدء‏ ‏جعلهما‏ ‏ذكرا‏ ‏وأنثي‏) ‏ففي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏القول‏ ‏الإلهي‏ ‏تصحيح‏ ‏لأخطاء‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏في‏ ‏تطبيقهم‏ ‏لشريعة‏ ‏الزواج‏، ‏وردهم‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الصورة‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏خلق‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏عليها‏ (‏الذي‏ ‏خلقهما‏ ‏جعلهما‏ ‏ذكرا‏ ‏وأنثي‏) ‏وبيان‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏الطلاق‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يسمح‏ ‏الله‏ ‏به‏ ‏قديما‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏من‏ ‏قبيل‏ ‏العلاج‏ ‏وتفاديا‏ ‏لشر‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الناس‏، ‏وإنقاذا‏ ‏وخلاصا‏ ‏للمرأة‏ ‏من‏ ‏قسوة‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏وتجبره‏. ‏

ومع‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏أباح‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏الطلاق‏، ‏لعلة‏ ‏واحدة‏ ‏هي‏ (‏الزنا‏) ‏فقال ‏‏وأنا‏ ‏أقول‏ ‏لكم‏ ‏إن‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏طلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏لغير‏ ‏علة‏ ‏الزنا‏، ‏وتزوج‏ ‏بأخري‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏) (‏متي‏19: 9) (‏إن‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏طلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏لعلة‏ ‏الزني‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏جعلها‏ ‏تزني‏. ‏وكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏تزوج‏ ‏بمطلقة‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏) (‏متي‏5: 31) ‏فالطلاق‏ ‏في‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏ممنوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏المبدأ‏، ‏ولا‏ ‏يجوز‏ ‏للرجل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يطلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏بالإرادة‏ ‏المنفردة‏، ‏ولا‏ ‏بالإرادة‏ ‏المتفقة‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏والمرأة‏، (‏لأن‏ ‏ما‏ ‏جمعه‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لا‏ ‏ينبغي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يفرقه‏ ‏الإنسان‏) (‏متي‏19: 6)، (‏مرقس‏10: 9) ‏وقال‏‏إن‏ ‏طلق‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏وتزوج‏ ‏بأخري‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏ ‏في‏ ‏حقها‏، ‏وإن‏ ‏طلقت‏ ‏امرأة‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏وتزوجت‏ ‏بآخر‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زنت‏) (‏مرقس‏10: 11، 12) (‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏طلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏وتزوج‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏، ‏وكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏تزوج‏ ‏التي‏ ‏طلقها‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏) (‏لوقا‏16: 8). ‏

وهنا‏ ‏يتضح‏ ‏وضع‏ ‏الزواج‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشريعة‏ ‏المسيحية‏:‏

أولاً‏: ‏إنه‏ ‏رباط‏ ‏مقدس‏، ‏يجمع‏ ‏الله‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏والمرأة‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يتم‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الربط‏ ‏بمعرفة‏ ‏الكاهن‏، ‏بوصفه‏ ‏ممثلا‏ ‏للسلطة‏ ‏الإلهية‏. ‏ولذلك‏ ‏يجب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏الكاهن‏ ‏ملتحفا‏ ‏بملابسه‏ ‏الكهنوتية‏، ‏ لأنه‏ ‏يعقد‏ ‏الزواج‏ ‏ممثلا‏ ‏للسلطة‏ ‏الإلهية‏. ‏

ثانياً‏: ‏ومادام‏ ‏الله‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يربط‏ ‏ويجمع‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏بمعرفة‏ ‏الكاهن‏ ‏ممثلا‏ ‏للسلطة‏ ‏الإلهية‏، ‏فلا‏ ‏يجوز‏ ‏حل‏ ‏رباط‏ ‏الزيجة‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏لا‏ ‏بالإرادة‏ ‏المنفردة‏ ‏لأي‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏أو‏ ‏المرأة‏، ‏ولا‏ ‏بإرادتهما‏ ‏المتفقة‏ ‏معا‏، ‏وإنما‏ ‏يجب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏بمعرفة‏ ‏السلطة‏ ‏الكنسية‏. ‏من‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏الطلاق‏ ‏بالإرادة‏ ‏المنفردة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏المتفقة‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يكفي‏ ‏لإنحلال‏ ‏الزيجة‏، ‏ولذلك‏ ‏فإن‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏طلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏من‏ ‏دون‏ ‏السلطة‏ ‏الكنسية‏، ‏وتزوج‏ ‏بأخري‏ ‏يعد‏ ‏زانيا‏، ‏لأنه‏ ‏في‏ ‏الواقع‏ ‏لايزال‏ ‏مرتبطا‏ ‏روحيا‏ ‏بالمرأة‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏لو‏ ‏طلقها‏ ‏بإرادته‏. ‏وهذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏معني‏ ‏قول‏ ‏المسيح‏ «كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏طلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏وتزوج‏ ‏بأخري‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏، ‏وكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏تزوج‏ ‏التي‏ ‏طلقها‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏» (‏لوقا‏16: 18). ‏

أما‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏أقرت‏ ‏السلطة‏ ‏الكنسية‏ ‏إنحلال‏ ‏الزيجة‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏الزنا‏، ‏أو‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الزنا‏، ‏أو‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏وما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الموت‏، ‏فإن‏ ‏زواج‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏بامرأة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏أو‏ ‏زواج‏ ‏المرأة‏ ‏برجل‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏جائز‏ ‏ومشروع‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏زنا‏. ‏

‏(‏وأما‏ ‏المتزوجون‏ ‏فأوصيهم‏ ‏لا‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏بل‏ ‏الرب‏، ‏أن‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تفارق‏ ‏المرأة‏ ‏زوجها‏. ‏وإن‏ ‏فارقته‏ ‏فلتبق‏ ‏بغير‏ ‏زوج‏ ‏أو‏ ‏فلتصالح‏ ‏زوجها‏، ‏وعلي‏ ‏الزوج‏ ‏أن‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يطلق‏ ‏زوجته‏) (1‏كورنثوس‏7: 10، 11). ‏

‏«فالمرأة‏ ‏المتزوجة‏ ‏تربطها‏ ‏الشريعة‏ ‏بزوجها‏ ‏مادام‏ ‏حيا‏. ‏فإذا‏ ‏مات‏ ‏زوجها‏، ‏حلت‏ ‏من‏ ‏رباط‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏زوجها‏. ‏فإذن‏ ‏إن‏ ‏صارت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏وزوجها‏ ‏حي‏، ‏تدعي‏ ‏زانية‏، ‏ولكن‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏مات‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏تحررت‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشريعة‏، ‏فلا‏ ‏تدعي‏ ‏زانية‏ ‏إن‏ ‏صارت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏آخر»(‏رومية‏7: 2، 3). ‏

أما‏ ‏عن‏ ‏السؤال‏ ‏الثاني‏، ‏وهل‏ ‏يصلح‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏السبب‏ (‏قسوة‏ ‏قلوب‏ ‏الناس‏) ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏سببا‏ ‏للطلاق‏ ‏في‏ ‏أيامنا‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏تعذر‏ ‏الوصول‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏حلول‏ ‏سلمية‏ ‏للمشاكل‏ ‏الزوجية‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏قسوة‏ ‏قلب‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏كليهما‏. ‏

والجواب‏:‏

إن‏ ‏علي‏ ‏السلطة‏ ‏الكنسية‏، ‏وهي‏ ‏المجلس‏ ‏الإكليريكي‏، ‏أن‏ ‏ينظر‏ ‏في‏ ‏أسباب‏ ‏الخلاف‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏وزوجته‏. ‏

لقد‏ ‏صرح‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏الزنا‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الخيانة‏ ‏الزوجية‏ ‏سبب‏ ‏كاف‏ ‏لإنحلال‏ ‏الزيجة‏. «وأنا‏ ‏أقول‏ ‏لكم‏ ‏إن‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏طلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏لغير‏ ‏علة‏ ‏الزني‏، ‏وتزوج‏ ‏بأخري‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏» (‏متي‏19: 9). ‏ذلك‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏الزنا‏ ‏نجاسة‏. ‏والنجاسة‏ ‏تتعارض‏ ‏مع‏ ‏القداسة‏، ‏فكيف‏ ‏يظل‏ ‏روح‏ ‏الله‏ ‏يجمع‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الزوجين‏، ‏وقد‏ ‏ارتكب‏ ‏أحدهما‏ ‏فعلا‏ ‏يتعارض‏ ‏مع‏ «‏القداسة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏دونها‏ ‏لن‏ ‏يري‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الرب» (‏العبرانيين‏12: 14). ‏ويقول‏ ‏الوحي‏ ‏الإلهي‏ (‏نظير‏ ‏القدوس‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏دعاكم‏ ‏كونوا‏ ‏أنتم‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏قديسين‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏سيرة‏) (1‏بطرس‏1: 15). ‏

أولا‏: ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏المجلس‏ ‏الإكليريكي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقرر‏ ‏ويحكم‏ ‏في‏ ‏أمور‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏تندرج‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الزني‏. ‏

من‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏العيوب‏ ‏الخلقية‏ ‏في‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏المرأة‏ ‏مما‏ ‏يجعل‏ ‏اللقاء‏ ‏بينهما‏ ‏متعذرا‏ ‏أو‏ ‏مستحيلا‏ ‏مما‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يدخل‏ ‏في‏ ‏نطاق‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يسمي‏ ‏بالبطلان‏ ‏أي‏ ‏بطلان‏ ‏الزواج‏، ‏ويعرض‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏للزني‏. ‏

كذلك‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏ترك‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏رفيقه‏ ‏مدة‏ ‏طويلة‏ ‏ورفض‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يعود‏ ‏إليه‏، ‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏محاولات‏ ‏الكاهن‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الكهنة‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏لمدة‏ ‏طويلة‏ ‏مما‏ ‏يعرض‏ ‏الطرف‏ ‏الآخر‏ ‏للزنا‏. ‏

ومن‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏يترك‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏الزوجية‏ ‏ويتعلق‏ ‏بامرأة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏أو‏ ‏امرأة‏ ‏تتعلق‏ ‏برجل‏ ‏غير‏ ‏زوجها‏، ‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏عدم‏ ‏إمكانية‏ ‏إثبات‏ ‏واقعة‏ ‏الزني‏ ‏بالفعل‏-‏مما‏ ‏يدخل‏ ‏في‏ ‏نطاق‏ ‏الزني‏ ‏الحكمي‏ ‏وفقا‏ ‏لما‏ ‏صرح‏ ‏به‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏رب‏ ‏الشريعة‏ «أما‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏فأقول‏ ‏لكم‏ ‏إن‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏نظر‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏امرأة‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏يشتهيها‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏ ‏بها‏ ‏فعلا‏ ‏في‏ ‏قلبه‏» (‏متي‏5: 2). ‏

ثانيا‏: ‏وإذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏موت‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏يحل‏ ‏الرابطة‏ ‏الزواجية‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏والمرأة‏، ‏فثمة‏ ‏أمور‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏قد‏ ‏يري‏ ‏المجلس‏ ‏الإكليريكي‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الموت‏. ‏من‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏اعتناق‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الطرفين‏ ‏دينا‏ ‏آخر‏، ‏أو‏ ‏خروجه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الدين‏ ‏المسيحي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تم‏ ‏العقد‏ ‏في‏ ‏ظله‏. ‏

ومن‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏الغيبة‏ ‏المنقطعة‏ ‏لأحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏مما‏ ‏يعد‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الموت‏، ‏ومما‏ ‏قد‏ ‏يعرض‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏للفتنة‏ ‏والخطيئة‏. ‏

ومنها‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏إيذاء‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏للآخر‏ ‏بما‏ ‏يهدد‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏ويعرضه‏ ‏للموت‏. ‏

ومجمل‏ ‏القول‏ ‏إن‏ ‏الزيجة‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏رباط‏ ‏مقدس‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يقبل‏ ‏الإنحلال‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏لعلتين‏ ‏أساسيتين: ‏هما‏ ‏الزنا‏ ‏وما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الزني‏ ‏والموت‏ ‏وما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الموت‏. ‏

علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏للمجلس‏ ‏الأكليريكي‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏محكمة‏ ‏كنسية‏، ‏أن‏ ‏ينظر‏ ‏في‏ ‏الخلافات‏ ‏الزوجية‏، ‏وله‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يحكم‏ ‏ويقرر‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يدخل‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏هذين‏ ‏السببين‏ ‏الأساسيين‏ ‏وهما‏ ‏الزنا‏ ‏والموت‏ ‏من‏ ‏فروع‏ ‏وتخريجات‏ ‏تدخل‏ ‏في‏ ‏نطاق‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الزنا‏ ‏من‏ ‏أشكال‏ ‏وسلوكيات‏، ‏وما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏من‏ ‏أشكال‏ ‏وسلوكيات‏. ‏فالمجلس‏ ‏الإكليريكي‏ ‏يمثل‏ ‏السلطة‏ ‏الإلهية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يجوز‏ ‏حل‏ ‏الرابطة‏ ‏الزوجية‏ ‏من‏ ‏غير‏ ‏قرار‏ ‏منه‏. ‏

والمجلس‏ ‏الإكليريكي‏ ‏محكمة‏ ‏دينية‏ ‏كنسية‏ ‏يجب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تتوافر‏ ‏في‏ ‏تشكيله‏ ‏وأعضائه‏ ‏كل‏ ‏مؤهلات‏ ‏العدل‏ ‏والرحمة‏ ‏والحكمة‏ ‏مع‏ ‏سعة‏ ‏المعرفة‏ ‏الدينية‏، ‏والعلمية‏ ‏والقضائية‏، ‏وهي‏ ‏مسئولية‏ ‏خطيرة‏ ‏ورهيبة‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏الله‏ ‏وأمام‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏الأجيال‏.
......
مصدر الموضوع
مجلة الهدى


----------



## aymonded (12 مارس 2016)

* المستعجل برجليه يُخطئ، والذي يحكم على الأمور متسرعاً وحسب وجهة نظره من  الخارج ومن بعيد، حتماً يظلم الآخرين ويضع اتهامات غير موجوده، لأن البعض  بيتهم الكنيسة انها خرجت عن الكتاب المقدس وبدأت تتنازل عن الوصية وتنجرف  بعيداً عن التمسك بعقيدتها وتتنازل عن مبدأها أمام البعض وبناء على رغبتهم  واحتيجاتهم، وهذا اتهام خطير متسرع بكل المقاييس، لأن الكنيسة لم تعطي  تصريح بالطلاق في المطلق ولا أبطلت الوصية، بل تكلمت عن حالات خاصة محدده وللأسف لم يعطي أحد للكنيسة  الفرصة أنها تتكلم وتعلن ما وصلت إليه من قرار في المجمع المقدس، وبدأ يشيع  كلام لا أساس له من الصحة وغير متواجد، وانا مش عارف ليه وصل أن الكنيسة صرحت بالطلاق ولوت القوانين، كل واحد فينا طرح وجهة نظره سواء كان قبلها الاخر أم رفضها، لكن الكنيسة إلى الآن لم تخرج بتصريح رسمي يؤكد ما وصلت إليه وبناء على أي اساس ولم يتم الشرح، ثم موضوع المشاكل الزوجية تحتاج قاضي كنسي يحكم في الأمور بالروح القدس، اما القوانين التي توضع فهي لأجل أن يكون هناك قانون في المحكمة لأجل الحالات الخاصة..

أنا بالطبع لا أدافع عن شيء ولا عن فكر معين في ذاته، فكل واحد حر في رأيه ووجهة نظره مهما ما كان قصده منها، لكن قصدي كله اننا ننتظر التصريح الرسمي الصادر من الكنيسة بختمها وإعلانها لا عن طريق تناقل القوانين من النت ولا من مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي ولا عن طريق الجرائد ولا التصريحات من هنا وهناك، لأن طلع معظمها فيها تحوير في الكلمات والألفاظ.
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2016)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *قَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: إِنْ كَانَ هَكَذَا أَمْرُ الرَّجُلِ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ فَلاَ يُوافِقُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ!, فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ يَقْبَلُونَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ بَلِ الَّذِينَ أُعْطِيَ لَهُم. (مت19 - 11:10)
> 
> «اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ (مت  7 :  7)
> *



*ايه الل جاب دا لدا ؟؟

هم قالوا لو حصل الل انا قولته نعمل ايه ؟؟

فرد عليهم الرد دا ؟؟

و لا كان بيتكلم عن : 9. وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ بِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ يَزْنِي».

؟؟


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2016)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُونَ فَأُوصِيهِمْ لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الرَّبُّ أَنْ لاَ تُفَارِقَ الْمَرْأَةُ رَجُلَهَا, وَإِنْ فَارَقَتْهُ فَلْتَلْبَثْ غَيْرَ مُتَزَوِّجَةٍ أَوْ لِتُصَالِحْ رَجُلَهَا. وَلاَ يَتْرُكِ الرَّجُلُ امْرَأَتَهُ.
> 
> 
> *



*طب بولس الرسول بيوصى كذا كذا 

طرف من الطرفين ما سمعش كلام الوصية 

الطرف التانى يعمل ايه ؟؟

ما تكلمش بولس الرسول على رد الفعل 

صح ؟؟
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> إنما احنا دلوقتي في عصر مختلف عندنا معونة الروح القدس فأحنا مش محتاجين نلوي قوانين علشان نعالج الناس من قساوة القلب ، بالعكس لوي القوانين علشان الناس تستريح ومتسيبش الكنيسة وَاهو بدل ما يروحو يأسلمو ده بيزود قساوة قلبهم مش بيعالجها من جزورها ، لأَنِّي مقدمتش ليهم العلاج الصح لقساوة القلب ، إنما قدمت ليهم مسكنات بس علشان ميسيبوش الكنيسة
> اتمني تكون وجهة نظري وضحت اكتر



*

المسكنات (على حد تعبيرك) الل عملاها الكنيسة مش عشان الناس ما تسيبش الكنيسة 

لا خالص 

لكن عشان الأبناء 

ياريت تقدمى اقتراحات للحلول بدل المسكنات الل عملاها الكنيسة 


و أظن إن الكنيسة عندها استعداد لقبول الاقتراحات 

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> اسمحلي اختلف معاك في النقطة ديه
> مفيش حاجة بعد مجيء المسيح اسمها قانون للضعفاء وقانون للأقوياء
> المسيحية يا ابيض يا اسود ، مفيش المنطقة الرمادية بتاعت معلش وكل واحد بقا علي قد ما يقدر مفيش كده
> موسي سمح بالطلاق للناس في العهد القديم لأنهم كانو لسه مدخلوش عهد النعمة ولا كان عندهم معونة الروح القدس
> ...



*مش مهم موضوع احنا صح و انتوا غلط ديه 

مش موضوعنا أصلا 

________________

يا روز : ما عندناش جواز مدنى 

ما عندناااااااااااااااااااش 

نعملوا ايه ؟؟
​*


----------



## aymonded (13 مارس 2016)

*طيب كلنا مش عندنا مانع نكون غلط والكنيسة كمان غلط
طب الحل إيه بالنسبة للأبناء وتتحل ازاي مشكلة الأسر عموماً
نعمل ايه ونقول ايه والكنيسة في رأي الجميع تتصرف ازاي 
ويكون هناك حل عملي واقعي تمشي عليه !!!!
*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 مارس 2016)

لا حل الا فى الرجوع للرب من كل القلب حيئنذ
( فَيَرُدُّ قَلْبَ الآبَاءِ عَلَى الأَبْنَاءِ، وَقَلْبَ الأَبْنَاءِ عَلَى آبَائِهِمْ. لِئَلاَّ آتِيَ وَأَضْرِبَ الأَرْضَ بِلَعْنٍ". (ملا 4 : 6)
كل حلول غير هذا 
مشاكل وحفر وبالوعات اليأس
ومن يهمه شخص الرب تهمه كلمته


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا روز : ما عندناش جواز مدنى
> ما عندناااااااااااااااااااش
> نعملوا ايه ؟؟​*


 *[FONT=&quot]( الزواج المدنى ) لا يصلح الا للمجتمعات الصايعة الفاقدة للهوية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]المُتفسخة أُسرياً الشاردة دينياً – مهما تقدموا فى العلوم وبرعوا فى التكنولوجيا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل سيشترط الزواج المدنى وحدة الدين أو الطائفة بين الزوجين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى عملنا أية ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا المطلوب من ( الزواج المدنى ) ألا ينظر الى وحدة الأديان وألا يلتفت اليها  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا معناه أنه سيُسمح للمسيحية بالزواج من مُسلم والمسلمة من مسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبما أن المجتمع المصرى مجتمع مُتعّبِد - مُحافظ وأجتماعى بطبعه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]يُعْليّ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]   [FONT=&quot][/FONT]من شأن العائلة والأسرة[/FONT]​[/FONT]*​[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]فبطبيعة الحال خروج الأبن أو الأبنة عن هذا الطوق الأجتماعى من شأنه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ان يضع مُنغصّات يتفسخ المجتمع من جرائها ويفقد ( هويته ) و يصيع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا ناهينا عن كم المشاكل التى ستحدث من هذه الزيجات لن تنتهى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلندع عنا حلول ومقترحات ( اللب والسودانى ) طالما أنه يتوه عنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ابجديات الحلول [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> المسكنات (على حد تعبيرك) الل عملاها الكنيسة مش عشان الناس ما تسيبش الكنيسة
> 
> ...



ازاي علشان الأبناء مش فاهمه كلامك؟ 
علي فكرة إنتي مش فاهماني ولا قادرة توصلي انا ايه اللي مضايقاني من الموضوع كله 
انا مش ضد الطلاق أساسا، ولا ضد قانون الطلاق اللي عملته الكنيسة ، انا اللي ضده هو الازدواجية ، يعني هما مانعين الزواج من غير الأرثوذكسي علشان غير الأرثوذكس إيمانهم مش مستقيم وهما بس اللي عندهم الإيمان المستقيم 
حلو انا موافقه ان هما بس اللي صح ، آمنت بالله 
أجي بقا الاقيهم مطلعين قانون طلاق فيه أسباب مش موجودة في الكتاب ، الله؟؟؟ 
مش انتو بتتريقو علي الطوائف التانيه بحجة انهم مش ماشيين تبع الكتاب ؟ حلال ليكو حرام لغيركم ، ده اللي هيجنني 
إنما بقا لو عايزين يطلعو قانون يطلقو لأي سبب ، معنديش مشكله بشرط يبطلو نبرة احنا الأصح ديه ، ويبطلو منع الزواج من غير الأرثوذكسي بحجة ان الآخرين مهرطقين ومش ماشيين علي الكتاب 

وبالنسبه للجواز المدني كان فيه تقريبا اقتراح قانون بالجواز المدني وهما رفضوه بحجة انه مش كتابي ومش مسيحي، بجد؟ يعني أسباب الطلاق الزيادة ديه هي اللي من الكتاب؟ 
وبعدين أصلا اصل الجواز هو مدني أساسا ، يعني هو مش اختراع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الزواج ( الأسلامى أوالمسيحى ) له شقان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شق شرعى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] / دينى / كنسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشق مدنى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يرتبط بحاجة أسمها ( الأحوال المدنية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مواليد ووفيات وضمان أجتماعى وتأمينات ..ألخ ألخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أى شهادة أو وثيقة أو عقد زواج بيصدر ( دة الشق المدنى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الصيغة التى يعقدها الأب الكاهن أو الماذون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو دة الشق الشرعى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 مارس 2016)

تمام حتى فى الكنائس الارثوذكسية عقدان
عقد كنسى ... المطرانية...محضر عقد زواج  وفيه توقيع الشهود والوكيلان
عقد مدنى.....خاتم المحكمة... الاحوال المدنية...عقد زواج للطوائف متحدى الملة والمذهب.. فيه شاهدين ... وتوقيع الموثق المنتدب سواء قسيس او قمص... الخ
والعقد المدنى لكل المسيحيين


----------



## ohannes (13 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]( الزواج المدنى ) لا يصلح الا للمجتمعات الصايعة الفاقدة للهوية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]المُتفسخة أُسرياً الشاردة دينياً – مهما تقدموا فى العلوم وبرعوا فى التكنولوجيا*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]هل سيشترط الزواج المدنى وحدة الدين أو الطائفة بين الزوجين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى عملنا أية ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا المطلوب من ( الزواج المدنى ) ألا ينظر الى وحدة الأديان وألا يلتفت اليها  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا معناه أنه سيُسمح للمسيحية بالزواج من مُسلم والمسلمة من مسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


الزواج العرفي ده ايه يا عبود
اكيد اكيد العرفي ليس له وجود في مصر
ام لو وجد؟؟؟؟ اكيد اكيد لتوطيد العلاقات الاجتماعية ... المتعبدة والمحافظة[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مارس 2016)

ohannes قال:


> الزواج العرفي ده ايه يا عبود
> اكيد اكيد العرفي ليس له وجود في مصر
> ام لو وجد؟؟؟؟ اكيد اكيد لتوطيد العلاقات الاجتماعية ... المتعبدة والمحافظة


 *[FONT=&quot]الزواج العُرفى موجود فى مصر وهو زواج شرعى 100%*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن ينقصه التوثيق الرسمى ( الشق المدنى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يلجأ البعض للزواج العُرفى لأسباب خاصة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحياناً يبتعد عن موافقة الأهل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحياناً يتسبب فى خداع الفتيات ممن يفتقدون الى الضمير والرجولة الحقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالأضافة الى أنه كسر للأعراف والعادات والتقاليد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لذا فهو مرفوض أجتماعياً وليس كما تقول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه أكيد أكيد [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> ازاي علشان الأبناء مش فاهمه كلامك؟
> علي فكرة إنتي مش فاهماني ولا قادرة توصلي انا ايه اللي مضايقاني من الموضوع كله
> انا مش ضد الطلاق أساسا، ولا ضد قانون الطلاق اللي عملته الكنيسة ، انا اللي ضده هو الازدواجية ، يعني هما مانعين الزواج من غير الأرثوذكسي علشان غير الأرثوذكس إيمانهم مش مستقيم وهما بس اللي عندهم الإيمان المستقيم
> حلو انا موافقه ان هما بس اللي صح ، آمنت بالله
> ...



*إنتى قرأتى المثال الل حطيته ؟؟

دا نموذج لمعاناة الأبناء 

قرأتيه ؟؟

___________________

رافضين يجوزا الأرثوذكسى بغير الارثوذكسى 

عااااااااااااادى 

ممكن يتجوزا هم الاتنين فى كنايس تانية : الحلول موجودة 

و ما لكيش دعوة بالحجة الل بتتقال 

ما تخلطيش الأوراق 

___________________

أفهمك ليه الكنيسة بتقول الجواز المدنى مخالف 

إحنا فى مصر بتحكمنا الشريعة الاسلامية 

الشريعة الاسلامية بتقول : دعهم و ما يدينون 

لو الكنيسة قالت : روحوا اتجوزوا مدنى 

يبقى الحكم بالشريعة الاسلامية 

يعنى ممكن الراجل المسيحى يتجوز 4 مثلا 

و هنا حيبقى مخالف لتعاليم المسيحية 

فهمتى بأة و لا لسة ؟؟
​*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتى قرأتى المثال الل حطيته ؟؟
> 
> دا نموذج لمعاناة الأبناء
> 
> ...



لا مش عادي انهم يرفضو جواز الغير الأرثوذكسي من الأرثوذكسي ، لان حتي لو راحو اتجوزو في كنيسة تانيه والطرف الأرثوذكسي حب يرجع لكنيسته عادي بيترفض من المناوله ومن كل حاجة علي اساس انه زاني؟؟؟ ده في نظرك عادي؟؟؟؟ واللي هيطلق ويتجوز تاني بالقانون الجديد ده مش زاني بحسب الكتاب ولا ايه الحكايه؟ شوفتي التناقض اللي انا قصدي عليه؟؟؟ 

بصي ديه اخر مشاركة ليا في الموضوع ده ، بس انا مش عارفه شريعه ايه اللي بتتكلمي عليها؟ بقولك جواز مدني يعني جواز محكمة ايه علاقه بالشريعة الاسلامية ولا المسيحية؟ ده قانون منفصل عن الشرائع ، يعني لا هينفع يتجوز فيه اربعه ولا خمسه ، واللي عايز يتجوز جواز ديني براحته بردو الاتنين هيبقو موجودين بس الجواز المدني هيحل مشاكل كتير للمسيحيين ، زي لبنان كده ما هي فيها الاتنين بردو مدني ده عقد قدام الدوله  ملوش علاقه بأي شريعه والديني كل واحد بقا وشريعته 
بصي ياايريني اوعي تفتكري ان الموضوع ده هيخلص علي كده ، ما هو كان فيه لايحة قبل ديه وفيها أسباب للطلاق بردو والنَّاس مش مكتفية بيها وبيضغطو اعلاميا وزي ما إنتي عارفه الاعلام بيحب يهيص في الهيصة ، وبيضغطو علي الكنيسة ليهم فترة علشان يعملو قانون جديد
اوعي تفتكري ان الموضوع هيوقف علي كده ، اؤكدلك ان كمان كام سنه هتلاقي ناس تانيه بتضغط بردو علشان يعملو قانون جديد بأسباب طلاق جديدة والكنيسة تتحرج وتوقع تحت ضغط إعلامي تاني واحتمال تعملهم قانون تاني وهكذا لحد ما بالمنظر ده هيوصلو للطلاق لأي سبب ، وهما كده متخيلين انهم بيحافظو علي الاسرة ، وانا زي ما قولت انا معنديش مشكله مع اي قانون هيطلعوه للطلاق لان انا مش ضد الطلاق بس بشرط ميدوش اي شرعيه كتابيه للقوانين ديه علي اساس انهم ماشيين علي الكتاب صح لان القوانين ديه مش موجودة في الكتاب ، يقولو ان القوانين ديه وضع بشري واحنا زينا زي غيرنا عندنا اخطاء 
وزي ما بقولك الموضوع مش هيوقف علي كده والكنيسة هتلاقي نفسها كل يوم في موقف ضغط زي كده 
انا خلصت كلامي ووضحت انا ايه اللي هيجنني في الموضوع كله 
إنما بقا قانون الطلاق ده معنديش مشكله معاه طول ما يتقال عليه انه وضع بشري وميجيبوش سيرة الكتاب خالص في الموضوع


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2016)

وعلي فكرة يا ايريني  ماليزيا دوله اسلاميه كبيرة و عامله قانون جواز مدني لغير المسلمين فقط والدنيا لسه متطربقتش عادي يعني 
ولبنان نسبه المسلمين فيها اكتر من المسيحيين حاليا ده غير ان فيهم طوائف تانيه مش موجودة في مصر زي الدروز والقيامة لسه مقامتش عندهم بسبب قانون الجواز المدني ، وهما أصلا عندهم مشاكل طائفية اكتر من مصر 
عادي يعني دول أهي فيها طوائف مختلفه وعايشين بالجواز المدني مماتوش ولا جرالهم حاجة 
سلام


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا مش عادي انهم يرفضو جواز الغير الأرثوذكسي من الأرثوذكسي ، لان حتي لو راحو اتجوزو في كنيسة تانيه والطرف الأرثوذكسي حب يرجع لكنيسته عادي بيترفض من المناوله ومن كل حاجة علي اساس انه زاني؟؟؟ ده في نظرك عادي؟؟؟؟ واللي هيطلق ويتجوز تاني بالقانون الجديد ده مش زاني بحسب الكتاب ولا ايه الحكايه؟ شوفتي التناقض اللي انا قصدي عليه؟؟؟



*زانى ايه و بتاع ايه ؟

مين قال كدة ؟؟

ما انا بنت خالى متجوزة من واحد كاتوليكى و لا حد من الكهنة قالها كلمة زى ديه 

ايه الل بتقوليه دا ؟؟

معلوماتك غير صحيحة

طب اقول ايه ؟

زميلتى فى الشغل بروستانتية أبا عن جد و متعصبة كدة زيك بالظبط 

و اتجوزت فى الكنيسة الارثوذكسية 

و عيالها اتعمدوا كمان ارثوذكسى 

شوفى أقولك : سيبك من الل بيتقال فى الميديا خليكى فى الواقع 

ما فيش تناقض يا روز 
*


----------



## ohannes (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الزواج العُرفى موجود فى مصر وهو زواج شرعى 100%*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن ينقصه التوثيق الرسمى ( الشق المدنى ) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يلجأ البعض للزواج العُرفى لأسباب خاصة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحياناً يبتعد عن موافقة الأهل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحياناً يتسبب فى خداع الفتيات ممن يفتقدون الى الضمير والرجولة الحقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالأضافة الى أنه كسر للأعراف والعادات والتقاليد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## ohannes (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الزواج العُرفى موجود فى مصر وهو زواج شرعى 100%*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن ينقصه التوثيق الرسمى ( الشق المدنى ) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يلجأ البعض للزواج العُرفى لأسباب خاصة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحياناً يبتعد عن موافقة الأهل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحياناً يتسبب فى خداع الفتيات ممن يفتقدون الى الضمير والرجولة الحقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالأضافة الى أنه كسر للأعراف والعادات والتقاليد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لذا فهو مرفوض أجتماعياً وليس كما تقول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه أكيد أكيد [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


شرعي ..100% ... ومرفوض اجتماعيا
هل المجتمع ضد الشرع 
ام الشرع ضد المجتمع
.
.
غريبة شوية
شو هالتناقض[/FONT]


----------



## ohannes (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الزواج العُرفى موجود فى مصر وهو زواج شرعى 100%*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن ينقصه التوثيق الرسمى ( الشق المدنى ) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يلجأ البعض للزواج العُرفى لأسباب خاصة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحياناً يبتعد عن موافقة الأهل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحياناً يتسبب فى خداع الفتيات ممن يفتقدون الى الضمير والرجولة الحقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالأضافة الى أنه كسر للأعراف والعادات والتقاليد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لذا فهو مرفوض أجتماعياً وليس كما تقول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه أكيد أكيد [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



شرعي 100 % ... وكسر للاعراف والتقاليد
هو الشرع وضع ... لكسر الاعراف والتقالبد
.
.
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شرع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]
*​​


ohannes قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > شرعي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وخداع الغتيات
> ...





ohannes قال:


> *
> :download::download::download:
> [/FONT]*​
> 
> ...





ohannes قال:


> [/FONT]





ohannes قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *زانى ايه و بتاع ايه ؟
> 
> مين قال كدة ؟؟
> 
> ...



رغم اني قولت مش هتكلم تاني بس كلامك ده لازم يترد عليه لانه يا اما إنتي مش عارفه ، يا اما إنتي عايزة تشتتي الموضوع 
بنت خالتك متجوزة كاتوليكي؟ طيب كويس ايه المشكله؟ طيب ما انا واحدة قريبتي متجوزة أرثوذكسي وعملو الفرح إنجيلي حلو؟ عايزين بقا يرجعو الكنيسة الارثوذكسيه علشان جوزها أرثوذكسي راحو عملولهم إكليل تاني بعد الفرح الأولاني علي اعتبار ان اي فرح غير أرثوذكسي غير موجود ومش معترف بيه 
بنت خالتك اتجوزت كاتوليكي في كنيسة ارثوذكسية ؟ عادي بردو علي فكرة بس اسأليهم كده جوزها متعمد ايه؟؟؟ ممكن تلاقيه متعمد أرثوذكسي أصلا وساعتها مفيش مشكله، او متعمد كاتوليكي وساعتها هيطلبو يعمدوه تاني قبل الفرح علشان يتعمل أرثوذكسي 
ايريني الله يخليكي انا مش جايه من المريخ ، ديه حالات انا عشتها في عائلتي كذا حاله جوه مصر وبره مصر وأصحابي كمان 
وبعدين ده إنتي حتي عندك نص القانون موضوع المناقشه بيقول زواج بين الأرثوذكس 
ده اخر كلام عندي في الموضوع ده


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> رغم اني قولت مش هتكلم تاني بس كلامك ده لازم يترد عليه لانه يا اما إنتي مش عارفه ، يا اما إنتي عايزة تشتتي الموضوع
> بنت خالتك متجوزة كاتوليكي؟ طيب كويس ايه المشكله؟ طيب ما انا واحدة قريبتي متجوزة أرثوذكسي وعملو الفرح إنجيلي حلو؟ عايزين بقا يرجعو الكنيسة الارثوذكسيه علشان جوزها أرثوذكسي راحو عملولهم إكليل تاني بعد الفرح الأولاني علي اعتبار ان اي فرح غير أرثوذكسي غير موجود ومش معترف بيه
> بنت خالتك اتجوزت كاتوليكي في كنيسة ارثوذكسية ؟ عادي بردو علي فكرة بس اسأليهم كده جوزها متعمد ايه؟؟؟ ممكن تلاقيه متعمد أرثوذكسي أصلا وساعتها مفيش مشكله، او متعمد كاتوليكي وساعتها هيطلبو يعمدوه تاني قبل الفرح علشان يتعمل أرثوذكسي
> ايريني الله يخليكي انا مش جايه من المريخ ، ديه حالات انا عشتها في عائلتي كذا حاله جوه مصر وبره مصر وأصحابي كمان
> ...


*
لا بنت خالتى اتجوزت فى الكنيسة الكاثوليك 

و عاااااااااااااااادى بتتناول فى الكنيسة الارثوذكس 

و عيالها اتعمدوا ارثوذكس 

و جوزها هو الل كان عايز الفرح فى كنيسته (الكاثوليك)

و جوزها متعمد كاثوليك 

__________________________

مين الل عايز يشتت ؟؟

الموضوع بيتكلم عن قانون للطلاق 

و انتى روحتى للوحل الل فيه الكنيسة و جنازة و ما صلوش و خالفوا الكتاب و جواز مدنى و و 

مين الل بيشتت ؟؟
​*


----------

